# شرح التثليث والتوحيد بصورة مبسطة - خاص للأ&#15



## makakola (25 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام المسيح مع الجميع

كثيرا ما يشغل بال إخوتنا المسلمين موضوع التثليث والتوحيد
ودائما ما يذكرون التثليث ويتجاهلون التوحيد
ودائما يقولون كيف يكون 1+1+1=1

سأحاول بمثال مبسط شرح هذا الموضوع
إذا كان لدينا شخص إسمه أحمد (مثلا)، تزوج أحمد وأنجب، وأنشأ شركة مع مجموعه من الأشخاص وكان صاحب القدر الأكبر فى رأس المال فنص عقد الشركة على أن يتولى أحمد رئاسة مجلس إدارة الشركة وفى نفس الوقت يتولى منصب المدير التنفيذى للشركه
هذه المناصب المذكورة تصبح سارية المفعول بمجرد توقيع عقد الشركه، ففى نفس لحظة التوقيع والإعتماد النهائى تكونت هذه الشخصيات القانونية فورا، وفى نفس اللحظه، لم تسبق شخصية الأخرى ولم تتأخر شخصية عن الأخرى بل تولدت لحظة إعتماد عقد هذه الشركه
القانون يحدد لكل منصب صلاحيات، فمثلا المدير التنفيذى يستطيع تعيين الموظفين، بينما يجب الموافقه أولا من رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة على إلحاق موظفين جدد بالشركه
إذا أتى شخص للتعيين عند أحمد بواسطه ومعرفه، فأحمد سيعينه طبعا ولكن كيف؟
سيأتى بورقه ويكتب عليها قرار بزياده عدد الموظفين فى الشركه، ويوقعه بصفته رئيس مجلس الإداره
ثم سيأتى بورقة أخرى ويكتب قرار تعيين هذا الشخص ويثبت به رقم قرار رئيس مجلس الإداره بزيادة عدد الموظفين ويثبت التعيين ويوقعه بصفته المدير النتفيذى
لا يستطيع المدير التنفيذى التوقيع مكان رئيس مجلس الإداره، ولا يستطيع رئيس مجلس الإداره التوقيع مكان المدير التنفيذى، لأن فى هذا مخالفة قانونيه
ولو رأى شخص إبنه أحمد وأراد أن يتزوجها، لذهب لأحمد الأب، فلن يذهب لأحمد بصفته رئيس مجلس الإداره، ولا بصفته المدير التنفيذىن ولكن سيذهب له بصفته أب الفتاه التى يريد الزواج منها

فقولنا بأن رئيس مجلس الإداره هو شخص قول صحيح
وقولنا بأن رئيس مجلس الإداره هو إنسان قول صحيح

وقولنا بأن  المدير التنفيذى هو شخص قول صحيح
وثولنا بأن  المدير التنفيذى هو إنسان قول صحيح

وقولنا بأن أحمد هو شخص قول صحيح
وقولنا بأن أحمد هو إنسان قول صحيح

فكم شخصا لدينا وكم إنسان لدينا؟
6 أم 3 أم 1 ؟

أنتظر التعليقات وخاصة من الأخ الحبيب منير

سلام المسيح مع الجميع*


----------



## Muneer (27 نوفمبر 2005)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مرحبا بك اخي العزيز makakola واسف على التأخير ..

وشكراً لك على طرح الموضوع كما وعدت..

بسم الله نبدأ

انتم تعتقدون ان ذات الابن غير ذات الأب وهما معا غير الروح القدس  .. وبذالك تخالفوا ماتعتقدونه من انهم اله واحد في 

ثلاث اقانيم حيث تجعلون  جوهر البدن شيأ معبود وليس من الثلاثة , فتثبتون تربيعاً لاتثليثاً .

نقطة اخرى  اذا كان  الأب والابن والروح القدس غير مختلفة ، بل هي واحد ، فإذا كان هذا فالأب هو الابن وهما مع الروح 

القدس شئ واحد . وقلتم :هذا توحيد . فلم خصصتم المسيح بالابن ولم تقولوا هو الأب وقد قلتم : أن الأب والابن والروح 

القدس شئ واحد ؟

بالنسبة لمثالك عزيزي makakola  عن أحمد وشركته ..

مثال جميل جداً   ..لكن احمد هذا هو عبارة عن شخص واحد ذو مهام متعددة..وهل احمد ذو شخصيات مستقلة ؟ 

مثل الأب و الأبن والروح القدس كلها شخصيات مستقلة لكنها متحدة في الطبيعة الجوهرية الإلهية.كما تقولون ؟ فأحمد شخص 

وانسان 

صح لا يوجد اختلاف لكن له شخصية واحدة

لا شخصيات . وانت ذكرت الصفات وكل انسان له صفات لكن ليس له شخصيات متعددة فكل انسان له شخصية واحدة 

والواحد الله سبحانه .

هذا تعليقي على كلامك وتحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Muneer (27 نوفمبر 2005)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مرحبا بك اخي العزيز makakola واسف على التأخير ..

وشكراً لك على طرح الموضوع كما وعدت..

بسم الله نبدأ

انتم تعتقدون ان ذات الابن غير ذات الأب وهما معا غير الروح القدس  .. وبذالك تخالفوا ماتعتقدونه من انهم اله واحد في 

ثلاث اقانيم حيث تجعلون  جوهر البدن شيأ معبود وليس من الثلاثة , فتثبتون تربيعاً لاتثليثاً .

نقطة اخرى  اذا كان  الأب والابن والروح القدس غير مختلفة ، بل هي واحد ، فإذا كان هذا فالأب هو الابن وهما مع الروح 

القدس شئ واحد . وقلتم :هذا توحيد . فلم خصصتم المسيح بالابن ولم تقولوا هو الأب وقد قلتم : أن الأب والابن والروح 

القدس شئ واحد ؟

بالنسبة لمثالك عزيزي makakola  عن أحمد وشركته ..

مثال جميل جداً   ..لكن احمد هذا هو عبارة عن شخص واحد ذو مهام متعددة..وهل احمد ذو شخصيات مستقلة ؟ 

مثل الأب و الأبن والروح القدس كلها شخصيات مستقلة لكنها متحدة في الطبيعة الجوهرية الإلهية.كما تقولون ؟ فأحمد شخص 

وانسان 

صح لا يوجد اختلاف لكن له شخصية واحدة

لا شخصيات . وانت ذكرت الصفات وكل انسان له صفات لكن ليس له شخصيات متعددة فكل انسان له شخصية واحدة 

والواحد الله سبحانه .

هذا تعليقي على كلامك وتحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Muneer (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*اضافة اخرة على ردي السايق...

اذا سألتكم كم إله تعبدون واحد أم آلهة متعددة ؟ ستقولون : بل نعبد إله واحد ونؤمن بإله واحد فقانون الإيمان المسيحي عندنا 

يقول نؤمن بإله واحد. واذا سألتكم من هو هذا الإله الواحد؟

ستجيبون : الله(الأب) + الله (الابن) + الله( الروح القدس). أقول لكم كيف ؟ هؤلاء ثلاثة آلهة وأنتم تقولون أنكم تعبدون 

إله واحد ؟ ثم ستجيبون هؤلاء ثلاثة ولكنهم واحد. ؟؟

اقول لكم معنى هذا أن  1+1+1 يعطي النتيجة (‍1) !! ستقولن نعم هكذا هي.

اقول لكم : في أي قانون من قوانين علم الرياضيات  هذه المعادلة ، " فلو أتينا بكل علماء الرياضيات ،وبعث (اينشتاين) مرة 

ثانية إلى الحياة ، وعقدنا له امتحاناً في حل هذه الطلاسم والألغاز لما حصل هذا العالم إلا على صفر في الامتحان .

فكيف للعامة بفهم هذه المعادلة ؟

تحياتي

 سلااااااااااااااام*
ملاحظة:- لا أقصد من هذا الحوار الا اظهار الحقيقة ويشهد الله على كلامي .اني لا أتبع في هذا الحوار  مبدئ ( منتصر او مهزوم ) .


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

التوحيد
:وهى اهم القواعد فى المسيحية توحيد الالة الخالق .
قال موسى النبى (اعلم اليوم وردد فى قلبك ان الرب هو الالة فى السماء من فوق وعلى الارض من اسفل ليس سواة ))(تثنية39:4)وقال ايضا اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد))(تثنية24:6) . ويقول الرب (انا انا هو وليس الة معى . انا اميت واحيى )) (تثنية 39:32) وقال الرب بلسان اشعياء النبى : ((انا الرب ولا الة غيرى . الة بار ومخلص لية سواى ))(اشعياء21:45) هذا الكلام وارد فى كتاب العهد القديم 
فاذا اتينا الى العهد الجديد نجد ان السيد المسيح يقول : ((ليس احد صالح الا واحد وهو اللة ))(متى 17:19) ... (وان اول كل الوصايا اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد ))(مرقس 29:12)(تثنية24:6)... ويقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول (ليس الة اخر الا واحد )) (كورنثوس الاولى 4:. وفى نفس الاصحاح يقول لنا الة واحد الاب الذى منة جميع الاشياء ونحن لة )) (كورنثوس الاولى 6:...((انواع خدم (اعمال) موجودة ولكن اللة واحد الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل ))(كورنثوس الاولى 6:12) ويقول القديس يعقوب الرسول انت تؤمن ان اللة واحد حسنا تفعل )) (يعقوب19:2) وفاتحة قانون الايمان الذى يؤمن بة كافة المسيحين من كل الكنائس والطوائف والمذاهب والذى يتلونة فى صلواتهم الخاصة والعامة يصرح بالحق ((بالحقيقة نؤمن بالة واحد )) وهذا القانون وضح فى مجمع نيقية المسكوتى فى سنة 325م اما البسملة التى نستفتح بها صلواتنا وعبادتنا وطقوس كنيستنا فتقول فيها باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد )) اي اننا حين نقول (باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس )) نتبعة بالقول : الالة الواحد )) ونحن توكيدا لهذة الوحدانية نبدا البسملة ((باسم)ولا نقول : ((باسماء لاننا نشير الى اسم الالة الواحد هذة هى عقيدتنا نحن المسيحين


التثليث:



وهي قاعده ملازمه لقاعدة التوحيد(التثليث والتوحيد)
وهناك دلائل عن التثليث في العهد القديم وتصريح بها في العهد القديم.




العهد القديم:



كان العهد القديم بمسابة فترة الرضاعه في الانسان فبغير المعقول ان اطعم رضيع طعام الشباب فكان التعدد في الذات الالهيه في العهد القديم بعض الاشارات.



ملحوظه هامه:



ان استخدام صيغة الجمع ليس نوعا من التفخيم في العصور القديمه في اللغه فهذا التقليد لم يكن مستخدما في العصور القديمه فالتاريخ وعلماء اللغات يقطعون بان ملوك تلك الاومنه لم تكن لهم تلك العاده ونسوق ثلاثه امثله على ذالك من كتاب العهد القديم.الاول من مصر والثانى من بابل والثالث من فارس وهى بلاد الحضارت القديمه




فرعون مصر



:يتحدث الى يوسف فيقول((قد جعلتك على كل ارض مصر))(تكوين41:41) ونبخذ نصر ملك بابل:يقول انا نبوخذ نصر قد صدر امر منى باحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامى (دانيال6:4) وداريوس ملك مملكه مادى يقول((انا داريوس قد امرت فليفعل عاجلا))(عزرا12:6)ولم يقل نحن داريوس قد امرنا




اما اسم الجلاله بالغه العبريه هو ((الوهيم)) هو صيغه الجمع فاءن ال يم فى العبريه هى علامه الجمع كلمه الله الغه العربيه لا تظهر كلمه الوهيم بصيغه الجمع وفى وقت الذى كتبت كلمه ((الوهيم_الله))بصيغه الجمع تاتى الافعال والصفات المستعمله مع هذه الكلمه بصيغه المفرد هذا الاعلان جاء يوم خلقه الانسان وكتب فى اول ايه فى الكتاب المقدس ((فى البدء خلق الله(الوهيم)السموات والارض (تكوين1:1) ويوم سقط الانسان استخدمت.يقول الله(هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عرفا الخير والشر)تكوين22:3) وفى بناء برج بابل قال الله (هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم)(تكوين8:11).لقد ورد اسم الوهيم فى الغه العبريه(2555)مرة فى العهد القديم منها(2310).مرة عن الاله الحقيقى ومعها ورد الفعل والصفات بصيغه المفرد.
ومما يؤيد التعدد فى الذات الالهيه ان حديثا جرى بين اقانيم الثلوث القدوس عن الخلق والامور الاخرى......
يقول داود بروح النبوةقال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك)(مزمور1:110).قال الرب لربى اى هناك اثنان وقد ذكر السيد المسيح هذا المزمور على انه يشير اليه هو قال المسيح لليهود فى احدى المرات وهو يعلم فى الهيكل(كيف يقول الكتبه ان المسيح ابن داود لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موظئا لقدميك فداود نفسه يدعوة ربا فمن اين هو ابنه))(مرقس37_35:12)هذا حديث فى داخل الثلوث القدوس........................


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

التثليث فى العهد الجديد

اذا اتينا الى العهد الجديد نجد الامر بدا يتضح ويكمل كالشمس التى يكون ضوؤها وحرارتها وقت الظهيرة اشد من وقت شروقها فالنموس القديم(له ظل الخيرات العتيده لا نفس صورة الاشياء)(عبراننيين1:10)ففى بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم يقول (الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تضللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله)(لوقا35:1).وهنا نلاحظ فى بشارة الملاك انه يشير الى (العلى)(القدوس_ابن الله) (الروح القدس)والقدوس من الاسماء التى لا تطلق الا على الله وحده.ومرة ثانيه فى وقت عماد المسيح راى يوحنا المعمدان(السموات قد انفتحت له فراى روح نازلا مثل حمامه واتيا عليه وصوت من السماء قائلا هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت)(متى17:16:3)وهنا نرى الثلوث ظاهرا.الاب من السماء يعلن عن ابنه والابن فى مياه الاردن والروح القدس فى هيئه جسميه كحمامه ولذا فان الكنيسه تسمى هذا العيد عيد الثيئوفانيا اى الظهور الالهى لان الله ظهر باقنيمه الثلاثه
ونصل الى الاعلان الاكمل قبيل صعود السيد المسيح له المجد الى السماء قال لتلاميذه(اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)(متى19:2قال لهم(باسم الاب)وليس باسماء الاب والابن والروح القدس لانهم اله واحد
وفى البركه الرسوليه التى منحها بولس الرسول للكورنثيين يقول(نعمه ربنا يسوع وحبه الله وشركه الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين)(كورنثنوس الثانيه (14:13)وجدير بالملاحظه ان هذه البركه المثلثه فى العهد الجديد تقابل البركه المثلثه فى العهد القديم التى امر الله ان يبارك بها هارون وبنيه الشعب (يباركك الرب ويحرسك يضىء الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاما)(عدد26:25:24:6) واوضح من كلمات هذه البركه المثلثه عمل الاقانيم فالله الاب يبارك والله الابن يضى فهو النور الذى يضى لكل انسان ات الى العالم وهو اقنوم الرحمه ايضا(الرحمه والحق التقيا)(مزمور10:85) والله الروح القدس يمنح سلاما اذا انه ياخذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا بواسطه اسرار الكنيسه المقدسه والمسيح هو ملك السلام ورئيس السلام(يوحنا14:16)يقول يوحنا الرسول(الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثه الاب والكلمه والروح القدس هولاء الثلاثه هم واحد(رساله يوحناالاولى 7:5)


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

الربط بين القعده الاولى والثانيه(التثليث والتوحيد)
ماهيه الثلوث فى واحد
ليس هناك تناقض فى الايمان المسيحى بين القول بالوحدانيه والقول بالثلوث القدوس فالله واحد فى جوهرة وذاته ولكن يوجد فى هذا الجوهر الواحد ثلاثه اقانيم
فما هو الاقنوم؟
الاقنوم كلمه سريانيه ومعناها خاصيه او صفه ذاتيه فى الله.اى صفه او خاصيه تقوم بها الذات الالهيه وبدونها ينعدم قيام الذات الالهيه وعلى ذالك ففى الجوهر الالهى ثلاثه خواص او صفات ذاتيه
اولا خاصيه الوجود:
فالله موجود وواجب الوجود وبدونه لا يمكن تفسير الوجود واذا لم تكن صفه الوجود يكون عدما هذه الصفه الذاتيه فى الله تسمى (الاب) وهى كلمه سريانيه معناها الاصل او الوجود والكيان الالهى
ثانيا خاصيه العقل والحكمه:
فالله عاقل بل هو مصدر العقل والحكمه فى كل الوجود نلمس ذلك في الطبيعه.ومنذكر ما قاله بولس(لان اموره غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركه بالمصنوعات,قدرته السرمديه ولاهوته))(روميه20:1)...واذا لم يكن الله عاقلا فليس له وجود لان الله عقل كله وليس فيه جسم.هذهالصفه الذاتيه نسميها((الابن او الكلمه).والفظ في اليونانيه التي كتب بها العهد الجديد هو لوجوس اي (العقل الناطق)
ثالثا خاصيه الحياه :
فالله حى بل هو مصدر الحياه فاذا لم يكن الله حيا كان ميتا وبالتالى ليس له وجود هذه الخصيه هى مانسميه (الروح القدس)
ومن ذالك نتبين ان الاقانيم هى صفات فى ذات الله لا يقوم كيانه بدونها وعلى ذالك فالجوهر واحد ولكن الصفات الذاتيه ثلاثه نسميها الاب والابن والروح القدس
الحلقه القادمه مع قاعدة الايمان.
الحلقه الرابعه
قاعدة الايمان
ما هو الايمان؟
كلمه ايمان قد يدعيها كل انسان الله ورمبا لا يكون مؤمنا بالحقيقه
قد يكون له اسم مؤمن ولكن ليس له قلب المؤمن
ليس الايمان هو ان ان يولد الانسان من اسرة متدينه تومن بوجود الله فيصير مومنا تلقائيا بوجود الله انما الايمان له معنى او معان اعمق من هذا بكثير نعم له معنى قد يشمل الحياه الروحيه كلها وله يعنى قد يصنع الاعاجيب 
فى احدى المرات لم يستطع تلاميذ الرب ان يخرجوا شيطانا من انسان مصروع فسالو الرب عن سر ذالك فقال لهم (لعدم ايمانكم)(متى 20:17) ووبخ الجمع قائلا (ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الملتوى)(متى17:17) ليكن ذالك الجيل غير المؤمن ولكن رسل المسيح نفسه اتطلق عليهم حينذاك عبارة(عدم ايمانكم)؟ يا للهول وهنا يستطرد المسيح قائلا لتلاميذه(الحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبه خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك)(متى 20:17) 
حقا ماهو الايمان الذى حبه خردل منه تستطيع ان تنقل الجبل؟
لذالك حسنا قال الرسول:اختبروا انفسكم: هل انتم فى الايمان؟امتحنو انفسكم)(5:13كو2)
لعل اهميه الايمان تبدو واضحه فى قول الرسول عن الرب (بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاءة)(6:11عب) 
وتبدو اهميه الايمان ايضا فى ان الرسول قد وصفه بانه احدى الفضائل الثلاثه الكبار(الايمان والرجاء والمحبه)(13:13كو1)وذكر انه الوسيله التى يحيا بها الانسان البار فقال (اما البار فبالايمان يحيا)38:10عب) . والايمان هو بدء الطريق الموصل الى الله لانه كيف يمكن ان تثبت فى الله والله فيك وكيف يمكنك ان تسير مع الله وتحفظ وصاياه ان لم تؤمن اولا بوجوده وبصفاته الالهيه وتؤمن بكتابه وبكل ماورد فيه؟
الايمان اذن هو بدء الطريق الى الله واول الشروط الازمه للخلاص حسب قول الرب نفسه (من امن واعتمد خلص)(16:16مر)(لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه)(16:3يو)(الذى يؤمن به لا يدان والذى لا يومن به قد دين)(18:3يو)وكما وبخ اليهود قائلا (ان لم تؤمنوا انى انا هو تموتون فى خطايكم)(24:8يو) ان دم المسيح موجود قادر ان يخلص كل احد ولكنه لا يخلص بدون ايمان ولهذا قال القديسان بولس وسيلا لحافظ السجن فى فلبى (امن بالرب يسوع فتخلص انت واهل بيتك)(31:16اع) 
من اجل هذا الايمان كتبت الانجيل وكرز بها الرسل وهكذا يقول القديس يوحنا الانجيلى فيما كتبه بوحى من الروح القدس(اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع المسيح ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياه باسمه(31:21 يو) .الايمان هو بدء الحياه مع الله وهو رفيق الطريق طول هذه الحياه لذالك من اهميه الايمان علاقته بالبر وهكذا يتحدث الرسول عن البر الذى حسب بالايمان(7:11 عب) وعن الايمان الذى حسب برا (23:2 يع) ويتحدث الكتاب عن التبرير بالايمان(1:5 رو).والايمان هو العنصر الاساسى الازم لصنع المعجزات ولتقبلها:ولهذا ما اعظم قول الرب لاعمى اريحا بارتيماوسايمانك قد شفاك)(52:10مر,42:18لو) وما اجمل قوله لذالك الابرص الذى طهر (ايمانك خلصك)(19:17 لو)وهكذا قال ايضا لنازفه الدم(ثقى يا ابنه ايمانك قد شفاك)(22:9 متى) كذالك فانه لما سمع الاعميين الذين صرخا(ارحمنا يا ابن داود) قال لهم(بحسب ايمانكم ليكن لكم)فانفتحت اعينهم(29:9 متى) ومن الناحيه الاخرى نرى ان السيد الرب لما جاء الى وطنه(لم يصنع هناك قوات كثيره لعدم ايمانهم)(58:13 متى) 
ان قوة الله قادرة ان تصنع معك الاعاجيب ولكنها تنتظر ايمانك وحسب ايمانك يعطيك ولهذا فان المعجزات تحدث مع بعض ولا تحدث مع البعض الاخر مع ان قوة الله هى هى ولكن ماذا عن الشخص ضعيف الايمان؟ هذا عليه ان يصلى مع ابى الولد الذى عليه روح الاحرس قائلا (اومن ياسيد فاعن عدم ايمانى)(24:9 مر)وهنا نقول انه فى غالبيه الاحوال يصنع الله المعجزة بحسب الايمان ولكن فى احيان اخرى يصنع المعجزة لكى نومن وهكذا فى الحاليتين يرتيط الايمان بالمعجزة فاما ان يكون سابقا لها واما ان يكون نتيجه لها ان الايمان ايا كان نوعه هو قوة يكفى ان يومن الانسان بفكرة فتراه يعمل بقوة المسيح لكى ينفذها الايمان يعطيه عزيمه واراده وجراه ما كانت عنده من قبل حقا حيثما يوجد الايمان توجد معه القوة فالصلاه المملوءة ايمانا هى الصلاه القويه الذى يومن بالصلاه وفاعليتها تراه يصلى بحرارة وايمان وقوة والعظه التى يقولها انسان وهو مومن بكل كلمه فيها تكون عظه قويه ينتقل بها ايمانه الى قلوب الناس 
ومن اهميه الايمان ايضا ارتباطه بعديد من الفضائل تنبع منه فمن نتائج الايمان القوة والطمانينه والشجاعه والسلام القلى وعدم الخوف وعدم القلق.ومن ثمارة ايضا حياه النقوة والبر وحياه التسليم الكامل الله وحياه التجرد والزهد وحياه الصلاه وفضائل عديده اخرى 
اما الان فاريد ان اسال ماهو هذا الايمان؟
ماهو هذا الايمان الذى نتائجه الخلاص والتبرير؟
ماهو هذا الايمان الذى نتائجه كل هذه الفضائل؟ 
وما هو هذا الايمان الذى يقدر على صنع الايات والعجائب والذى قال عنه الرب(كل شى مستطاع للمؤمن)(23:9 مر)


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

هذا الكلام منقول من  احد مناظراتى مع الاستاذ ابو مريم حول التثليث والتوحيد فى احد المنتديات المسيحيه


----------



## answer me muslims (11 يناير 2006)

سوال بسيط جدا للاستاذ منير بالنسبه لالله فى الاسلام
نحن نعلم ان الله فى الاسلام له روح لانه قال فنفخنا من روحنا والله حى
ونعلم ايضا ان الله فى الاسلام له كلمه التى خلق بها كل شى وهى كون فيكون
ونعلم ايضا ان الله فى الاسلام له ذات لان الله سبحان وتعالى ليس بنكرة
سوالى ليك هل هنا  اله الاسلام الذى له كلمه وروح  وذات هو واحد ام ثلاثه؟
مع تحياتى


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> سوالى ليك هل هنا اله الاسلام الذى له كلمه وروح وذات هو واحد ام ثلاثه؟



قل هو الله احد لم يلد و لم يولد الله الصمد و لم يكن له كفوا احد 

لا تدركه الابصار و هو يدرك الابصار 

سأل ذعلب اليماني الإمام علياً عليه السلام : هل رأيت ربك يا أمير المؤمنين ؟ 

فقال عليه السلام : أفأعبد ما لا أرى ؟ 

فقال : وكيف تراه ؟ 

فقال عليه السلام : ويلك يا ذعلب : لا تراه العيون بمشاهدة العيان ولكن تدركه القلوب بحقائق الإيمان معروف بالدلالات منعوت بالعلامات لا يقاس بالناس ولا يدرك بالحواس .

يا ذعلب : إن ربي قريب من الأشياء غير ملامس بعيد عنها غير مباين متكلم لا برؤية ظاهر لا بتأويل المباشرة منجل لا باستهلال رؤية بائن لا بمسافة قريب لا بمداناة مريد لا بهمة صانع لا بجارحة دراك لا بخديعة

لطيف لا يوصف بالخفاء كبير لا يوصف بالجفاء عظيم العظمة لا يوصف بالعظم جليل الجلالة لا يوصف بالغلظ سميع لا يوصف بآلة بصير لا يوصف بالحاسة رحيم لا يوصف بالرقة 

قبل كل شي فلا يقال شيء قبله وبعد كل شيء فلا يقال له بعده هو في الأشياء كلها غير متمازج بها ولا بائن عنها , موجود لا بعد عدم ,  فاعل لا باضطرار ,   مقدر لا بحركة

لا تحويه الأماكن ولا تضمنه الأوقات ولا تحده الصفات ولا تأخذه السنات سبق الاوقات كونه والعدم وجوده والإبتداء أزله 

كان ربا إذ لا مربوب وإلها إذ لا مألوه وعالما إذ لا معلوم وسميعا إذ لا مسموع تعنو الوجوه لعظمته وتجل القلوب من مخافته وتتهالك النفوس على مراضيه .


----------



## Muneer (12 يناير 2006)

الأخ Al Rashed

اجب عني واعتقد ان الأجابة واضحة على سؤلك يا استاذ answer me muslims

واخص بالشكر الأخ Al Rashed على الأجابة 

وجزاك الله خير 

تحياتي للجميع 

سلااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

عفوا احبائي, لكن الراشد لم يجب اجابة مباشرة, نحن نعرف ان الله واحد و القرأن ينص على وحدانية الله, لكن الراشد تهرب من سؤال الاخ answer me muslims
فيا ريت لو تكون الاجابة ادق , اي بمعنى هل معنى ان لله في الاسلام روح و كلمة يعني انه ثلاثة ام واحد؟


سلام و نعمة و الرب يباركك حبيبي answer me muslims


----------



## Muneer (12 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> عفوا احبائي, لكن الراشد لم يجب اجابة مباشرة, نحن نعرف ان الله واحد و القرأن ينص على وحدانية الله, لكن الراشد تهرب من سؤال الاخ answer me muslims
> فيا ريت لو تكون الاجابة ادق , اي بمعنى هل معنى ان لله في الاسلام روح و كلمة يعني انه ثلاثة ام واحد؟
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة و الرب يباركك حبيبي answer me muslims



اولاً:

شكراً على المداخلة My Rock 

بحاول اختصر الاجابة بقدر الأمكان حتى تقرئها بكل سهولة ..

بسم الله نبدأ ...

لابد و أن نعرف أولاً بأن وجود الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ وجود غير محدود بحدود المكان و الزمان ، إذ أن وجوده غير متناهٍ و غير 

محدود ، و هو الغني بالذات عن كل شيء ، و غيره محتاج إليه .

و قد أكد الإمام أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السَّلام ) على نفي إفتقار الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ إلى الحيِّز و المكان عندما سأله سائل : أين 

كان ربنا قبل أن يخلق السماوات و الأرض ؟

فقال علي ( عليه السَّلام ) : " أين سؤال عن مكان ، و كان الله و لا مكان "

ذلك لأنه سبحانه و تعالى ليس بجسمٍ حتى يُحدَّ بحدود المكان ، كما أنه ليس بحادثٍ حتى يُحدَّ بحدود الزمان ، و لأن الحوادث 

و الأجسام المحدودة زماناً و مكاناً تكون مزيجةً بالعدم ، لأنها تكون في زمان دون زمان ، و في مكان دون مكان ، و تصور 

العدم بالنسبة إلى الذات الإلهية المقدسة مما لا يجوز ، لأنه عَزَّ و جَلَّ هو الحق الثابت الذي لا زوال له .

يقول الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ : { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَإن مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ وَإن اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }

ذلك لأن الله سبحانه و تعالى ليس بجسم ، و ليس في جهة و لا محل ، و ليس حالاً في شيء ، و ليس متحداً مع غيره .

و أن المتدبر في آيات القرآن الكريم يجد أن الله سبحانه و تعالى منزَّه عن كل نقصٍ و شَين ، و أنه ليس بجسم و لا تحُدَّ ذاته 

المقدسة أية حدود زمانية و مكانية ، رغم سعة وجوده و كونه معنا في كل مكان نكون فيه .

يقول الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ : { هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا 

يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا و هو مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ }   .

و ما هذا شأنه لا يكون جسماً و لا حالاً في محل أو موجوداً في جهة ، إذ لا شكَّ أن الجسمين لا يجتمعان في مكان واحد 

وجهة واحدة ، فالحكم بأنه سبحانه معنا في أي مكان كنا فيه لا يصح إلا إذا كان موجوداً غير مادي و لا جسماني ، لأن كل 

جسم إذا حواه مكان خلا منه مكان آخر ، و الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ ليس كذلك .

تحياي

سلااااااااااام


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> نحن نعلم ان الله فى الاسلام له روح لانه قال فنفخنا من روحنا والله حى



لا يمكن تشبيه الله بأي من المخلوقات  < ليس كمثله شئ و هو السميع العليم > 

وقوله تعالى من روحنا 
في هذي  الايات 
سورة مريم - سورة 19 - آية 17
سورة الأنبياء - سورة 21 - آية 91
سورة التحريم - سورة 66 - آية 12

هي للملكية فعلى سبيل المثال انا املك مجموعة من الكتب  

فأعطيت شخص كتاب من كتبي  

فهل يعني ان الكتب جزء مني ؟  لا طبعا بل يعني ان الكتب ملكي انا 

طبعا التفسير مب من عندي بل من تفسير الميزان في تفسير القران 



> ونعلم ايضا ان الله فى الاسلام له كلمه التى خلق بها كل شى وهى كون فيكون



الكلمة هي " كن "   

وهي كلمة امر   و القران كله هو من كلام الله و كذلك التوراة و الانجيل و صحائف ابراهيم و جميع الكتب السماوية و غيرها في الاحاديث القدسية ان صحت 

اذا الكلمة ليست جزء من الله سبحانه بل هي تصدر منه  




> ونعلم ايضا ان الله فى الاسلام له ذات لان الله سبحان وتعالى ليس بنكرة



نعم الله له ذات  



> سوالى ليك هل هنا اله الاسلام الذى له كلمه وروح وذات هو واحد ام ثلاثه؟


اظن ان الجواب اصبح واضح من الاعلى  


تحياتي لكم  ارجو ان اكون قد رديت عليكم الجواب الذي تريدونه  

اما اذا طلع قصدكم غير ارجو توضيحه اكثر  وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> اولاً:
> 
> شكراً على المداخلة My Rock
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي منير, رغم كل الي ذكرته اني ليه تحفظ عليه و ممكن نتطرق اليه في موضوع اخر, لكن اسة ما جاوبت على الاسؤال اجابة صريحة

يعني مرة ثانية و بكل بساطة يا عزيزي, اذا كان لله روح, و كلمة, هل يعني ان الله واحد ام ثلاثة, يا ريت لو حدا يرد رد مباشر يا احبة...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> يعني مرة ثانية و بكل بساطة يا عزيزي, اذا كان لله روح, و كلمة, هل يعني ان الله واحد ام ثلاثة, يا ريت لو حدا يرد رد مباشر يا احبة...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14539&postcount=14


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> لا يمكن تشبيه الله بأي من المخلوقات < ليس كمثله شئ و هو السميع العليم >


 
لم يشبه الله بالمخلوقات قط, رجاءا عززي, لنكن اكثر متابعة للردود و عدم تحميل الاخرين ما لم يقولوا




> وقوله تعالى من روحنا
> في هذي الايات
> سورة مريم - سورة 19 - آية 17
> سورة الأنبياء - سورة 21 - آية 91
> ...


 

طبعأ ما اريد ارجع للتفاسير و اعمل زيطة و زمبليطة, لكن هل تعني ان ليس لله روح؟






> الكلمة هي " كن "
> 
> وهي كلمة امر و القران كله هو من كلام الله و كذلك التوراة و الانجيل و صحائف ابراهيم و جميع الكتب السماوية و غيرها في الاحاديث القدسية ان صحت
> 
> اذا الكلمة ليست جزء من الله سبحانه بل هي تصدر منه


 

نحن لا نتكلم في هذه الجزء على الكلام المجازي, نحن نتكلم عن كلمة الله التي هي معناها فكر الله, فلو الله كان عنده امر ما, و امر به, فتجسد هذا الامر او الكلمة على شكل كتاب سماوي مهما كان, فالكلمة هي كلمة الله, و هي صادرة و نابعة منه, ففكر الكلمة هو فكر الله, و فكر الله هو جزء منه







> نعم الله له ذات


 
اجابة صريحة و جريئة تشكر عليها


بأنتظر توضيحك للبعض الاشياء التي ذكرتها مسبقا حتى نصل الى خلاصة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

لا اعتقد اخى الحبيب روك ان احد سوق يجاوب اجابه   مباشرة لان الاجابه معروفه  للجميع واعتقد ان هذا الموضوع انتهى على ذالك وارجو التوفيق للجميع:new9:


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> لم يشبه الله بالمخلوقات قط, رجاءا عززي, لنكن اكثر متابعة للردود و عدم تحميل الاخرين ما لم يقولوا



لا انا ما اقول انكم قلتو ولكني ابي انبه الى هذي النقطة فقط و اذكر وجهة الاسلام لها   

اي هي لتذكير فقط لا غير 



> طبعأ ما اريد ارجع للتفاسير و اعمل زيطة و زمبليطة, لكن هل تعني ان ليس لله روح؟



ما هو تعريف الروح بنسبة لك  ؟ حتى اعرف اجاوب عليك  



> نحن لا نتكلم في هذه الجزء على الكلام المجازي, نحن نتكلم عن كلمة الله التي هي معناها فكر الله, فلو الله كان عنده امر ما, و امر به, فتجسد هذا الامر او الكلمة على شكل كتاب سماوي مهما كان, فالكلمة هي كلمة الله, و هي صادرة و نابعة منه, ففكر الكلمة هو فكر الله, و فكر الله هو جزء منه


همممم مع اني ما فهمت الرد مضبوط ولكني برد على الي فهمته 

الكتب السماوية ليست مخلوقة حتى نقول ان الكلمة جسدتهم على شكل كتاب  بل هو كلام الله مباشرة . 

واما بنسبة الى فكر الله هو جزء منه  

فأنا اقول لا يمكن تجزيئ الله الى اجزاء < استغفر الله > 

والاخ الفاضل  قال الكلمة  والكلمة الي قصدها هي " كن " اي انه كلام بصيغة الامر  صادر من الله و ليس جزء منه 

اما انت فأضفت شئ جديد وهو فكر الله 

والفكر هو صفة وليس شئ حتى نقول انه جزء من الله .  

ارجو منك ان تعيد قراءة الحديث المروي عن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

و شكرا لك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14444&postcount=10


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2006)

Al Rashed قال:
			
		

> لا انا ما اقول انكم قلتو ولكني ابي انبه الى هذي النقطة فقط و اذكر وجهة الاسلام لها
> 
> اي هي لتذكير فقط لا غير


 

شكرا لك عزيزي للتوضيح, لكن هذه بدائيات كلنا متفقين عليها فلا داعي لتضيع الوقت فيها




> ما هو تعريف الروح بنسبة لك ؟ حتى اعرف اجاوب عليك


 
 ان الترجمة الدقيقة للكلمة العبرية في العهد القديم (الروح): تعني (نفحة) و(قوة), وهكذا نعرف ان (روح الله) هو (نفحته) وهي المعنى لله وتعكس فكره. سنعطي مثلا: على كبفية استعمال كلمة (الروح) حين نصف تفكير وميول نشخص ما, في الدراسة 4.3. ان الروح 

لا تتعاطى مع (القوة العارية للرب) فقط, الامر الذي يتضح في الرسالة الى اهل رومية 15:19 ((بقوة روح الله)). نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس, ان ما يفكر به الناس ينعكس على اعمالهم (امثال 23:7, انجيل متى 12:34), وان التمعن بانفسنا يؤكد هذا. نفكر بشيئ ثم نقوم به, وهذا ينطبق وبجلالة على (روح الله). انها القوة التي يعرض بها ذاته, واهواءه, وهدفه. الرب يفكر ثم ينفذ: ((كما قصدت يصير وكما نويت يثبت)) [اشعياء 14:24]. 


و الان يا ريت تذكر لنا ان كان لله روح, و ماهية الروح ايضا




> الكتب السماوية ليست مخلوقة حتى نقول ان الكلمة جسدتهم على شكل كتاب بل هو كلام الله مباشرة .


 
انا لا اتكلم عن الكلام المكتوب, انا اتكلم عن فكر الله الذي اوجد هذا الكلام




> واما بنسبة الى فكر الله هو جزء منه
> 
> فأنا اقول لا يمكن تجزيئ الله الى اجزاء < استغفر الله >


 

اكيد الله لا يجزء, لكن الفكر هو جزء من الله الذي لا يتجزء





> اما انت فأضفت شئ جديد وهو فكر الله
> 
> والفكر هو صفة وليس شئ حتى نقول انه جزء من الله .


 

الفكر هو ليس صفة اخي العزيز, الفكر هو نتاج العقل, فاي انسان عاقل يفكر و العمس صحيح, اي ما دام ان الله عاقل و الكل متفق على ذلك, فان لدى الله فكر, فالفكر شئ من عند الله كما هي الرحة, لكن الرحمن هي الصفة, و المفكر هي كذلك





سلام و نعمة


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

يدوم صليبك استاذى العزيز روك على ردودك البتاره
تربد ان افهم بس شى صغير كده من اخى المسلم
هل تنكر ان الهك له كلمه؟
هل تنكر ان الهك له روح؟
هل تنكر ان الهك له ذات؟
ارجو الاجابه
ولكن لو قولت الكيفيه غير معلومه هقول لك لماذا اذا ذكرت هل القران نازل للبشر ام نازل لعلم الغيب؟ هل القران وكلامه نازلين لعلم يفوق علم البشر لماذا نزل للبشر اذا؟


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

> يدوم صليبك استاذى العزيز روك على ردودك البتاره



انا انسان مسلم ولله الحمد  ولكن معلوماتي على قدي واحتاج الى البحث و السؤال كي اجاوب 
طرح الاسئلة اسهل من الاجوبة 

انا مستعد اطرح عليك ما يزيد عن 100 سؤال بخصوص الثالوث فقط 

وكذلك مستعد ارد على كل سؤال تطرحه انت 

ولكن رد عن رد يختلف  ( اجابة عن اجابة ) 


وارجو ان تتركو هذي اللهجة عنكم ( ردوده بتارة - قوية - مسكتة ..... الخ ) 

من هذي العبارات لانها بالفعل عبارات استفزازية 

وكل المسلمين في هذا المنتدى هم مسلمين عاديين وليسو شيوخ او اي شئ 

هو الشيخ يحتاج الى البحث لما يريد ان يتكلم عن شئ معين 

فكيف احنا العاديين   ... فالرجاء اصبرو علينا و بلاش كلمات استفزازية 


وشكرا


----------



## Muneer (12 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> يدوم صليبك استاذى العزيز روك على ردودك البتاره
> تربد ان افهم بس شى صغير كده من اخى المسلم
> هل تنكر ان الهك له كلمه؟
> هل تنكر ان الهك له روح؟
> ...



تريدنا ان نقول الله له كلمة وله روح وله ذات  يعني 1 2 3 وستقول هذا هو الثالوث .:sile 

لا حبيبي انا عندي كلام ثاني ..

بسم الله نبدأ

الصفات الثبوتيه لله 

الصفات الثبوتية مُصطلح كلامي يُراد به مجموعة من الصفات التي تعني ثبوت كل مقتضيات وجود الكمال لله تعالى ، و 

سميت هذه الصفات بالثبوتية في مقابل الصفات السلبية و لكونها صفات وجودية إذ الثبوت يعني الوجود .

و تعرف الصفات الثبوتية بالصفات الجمالية أيضا ، و يمكن تلخيص هذه الصفات في صفات ستة رئيسية تتضمن بعضها 

صفات أخرى ، و هي كالتالي :

1 .   الوحدانية ، و معناها أن الله واحد لا شريك له .

2 .   الحياة ، و هذه الصفة تتضمن صفة القِدَم .

3 .   العلم ، و هذه الصفة تتضمن الإدراك و السمع و البصر و الإرادة .

4 .   القدرة .

5 .   التكلم .

6 .   العدل .

1 2 3 4 5 6 كم اقنوم الأن ؟ اصبح سداسياً .:sile 


نأتي للصفات السلبية ..

الصفات السلبية مُصطلح كلامي يُراد به مجموعة من الصفات التي تعني انتفاء جميع أنواع النقص عن الله تعالى ، و سميت 

هذه الصفات بالسلبية في مقابل الصفات الثبوتية و لكونها صفات عدمية إذ السلب يعني العدم .

و تعرف الصفات السلبية بالصفات الجلالية أيضا لأنها تُجل الله تعالى و تنزّهه عن النقص .

و يمكن تلخيص هذه الصفات في أربعة صفات رئيسية تتضمن بعضها صفات أخرى ، و هي كالتالي :

1.  نفي التجسيم ، و يتضمن نفي التشبيه ، و نفي التجسيم ، و نفي التحيّز .

2.  نفي الاتحاد .

3.  نفي الحلول .

4.  نفي الرؤية .


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

> انا انسان مسلم ولله الحمد ولكن معلوماتي على قدي واحتاج الى البحث و السؤال كي اجاوب
> طرح الاسئلة اسهل من الاجوبة
> 
> انا مستعد اطرح عليك ما يزيد عن 100 سؤال بخصوص الثالوث فقط
> ...


حبيبى خد وقتك وانا مش بقولك او بلزمك بالجواب فى وقتها لا خد وقتك انشا الله تقعد سنه تدرس وتيجى ترد عليا ما فى مشاكل انا فى انتظارك:new8:


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

> > تريدنا ان نقول الله له كلمة وله روح وله ذات يعني 1 2 3 وستقول هذا هو الثالوث .
> >
> > لا حبيبي انا عندي كلام ثاني ..
> >
> ...


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

> 1 . الوحدانية ، و معناها أن الله واحد لا شريك له .
> 
> 2 . الحياة ، و هذه الصفة تتضمن صفة القِدَم .
> 
> ...


حبيبى انت تتكلم على صفات الله لكن انا اتكلم عن الذات الالهيه ممكن يكون الموضوع صعب عليك شويه


----------



## Al Rashed (12 يناير 2006)

وانا رديت عليك من قبل 

ان الروح المذكورة في القران هي روح من عند الله اي ملكه  كأي روح بشرية 
وذكرت مثال على ذلك  

وقلت ان الكلمة هي امر صادر من الله  حالها حال الخلق   

اما الذات فنعم لله ذات 

الان صار إله واحد وليس ثلاثة  

واما سؤال الاخ My Rock عن الروح و جميع ما ذكر في رده  

فأصبر علي شوي لان ما ابي احط كلام من عندي  مبني على الظن 


تحياتي لكم


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

> وانا رديت عليك من قبل
> 
> ان الروح المذكورة في القران هي روح من عند الله اي ملكه كأي روح بشرية
> وذكرت مثال على ذلك
> ...


هو انا قولت حاجه غير كده
اجب بقا هل كل هذا الكلام هو على اله واحد ام ثلاثه؟ بس
فى انتظارك


----------



## answer me muslims (12 يناير 2006)

> ان الروح المذكورة في القران هي روح من عند الله اي ملكه كأي روح بشرية
> وذكرت مثال على ذلك


استنى لحظه افهم من حضرتك ان روح الله مخلوقه؟


----------



## ياسر (13 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

تسمحوا لي بالمشاركة ؟ لإختصار الوقت .

أيها السادة         مكةكولا و أنسر مي مسلم  و مي روك.

الأخ منير تسمح لي بالمشاركة بدلا"      ( بدلا" منك ) لإختصار الوقت.

*
أتمنى حوار منهجي علمي .*
--------------------------------

تقولون  ثالوث و الله و احد في ثالوث 
والآب إله و الابن إله و الروح القدس إله و لكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة ألهة بل إله و احد.  جميل جدا" 
هذا من قانون الإيمان النيقاوي .

أنا ساكون مباشرا" جدا" و أرجو أن تكون الإجابات محددة .

ما دليلكم من النصوص على الثالوث . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*العهد الجديد         
   و أتمنى  أن تكون الأدلة  1     ثم 2   ثم 3.*
لأنني على حد علمي المتواضع 

لم ترد كلمة ثالوث في العهد الجديد 
لم ترد كلمة أقنيم في العهد الجديد 
لم ترد كلمة ثلاثة في و احد أو واحد في ثلاثة في العهد الجديد.
لم يذكر السيد المسيح أو كاتبي العهد الجديد أي شيء عن الثالوث !.
و بعد أن أرد عليها يمكنكم و ضع أدلة آخرى إن وجدت .

أو لو كانت الأدلة من العهد الجديد مقنعة يمكننا الذهاب للأمثلة و غيرها .

و مشاركاتي غالبا" في موضوع الثالوث لن تتعدى الصفحة الواحدة 
الكلام المفيد المختصر.

وفقنا الله جميعا" لما يحب و يرضى .


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> 
> ...


اولا ارحب بك اخى الحبيب ثانيا اعتقد انك موجود هنا باسم اخر 
المهم
انا بالفعل نزلت موضوع كامل يتكلم عن الادله الموجود فى العهد القديم والجديد حول الثلوث لكنى سوف انزلها مرة اخرى ولكنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
السوال المطروح الان والذى حتى الان لم نجد رد عليه وسوف اعيده لك مرة اخرى وهو هل الهك يامسلم اللذى له كلمه وروح وذات هو ثلاثه ام واحد وشكرا
وسوف اعيد لك كلامى مرة اخرى حول الثلوث:new4:


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

التوحيد
:وهى اهم القواعد فى المسيحية توحيد الالة الخالق .
قال موسى النبى (اعلم اليوم وردد فى قلبك ان الرب هو الالة فى السماء من فوق وعلى الارض من اسفل ليس سواة ))(تثنية39:4)وقال ايضا اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد))(تثنية24:6) . ويقول الرب (انا انا هو وليس الة معى . انا اميت واحيى )) (تثنية 39:32) وقال الرب بلسان اشعياء النبى : ((انا الرب ولا الة غيرى . الة بار ومخلص لية سواى ))(اشعياء21:45) هذا الكلام وارد فى كتاب العهد القديم 
فاذا اتينا الى العهد الجديد نجد ان السيد المسيح يقول : ((ليس احد صالح الا واحد وهو اللة ))(متى 17:19) ... (وان اول كل الوصايا اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد ))(مرقس 29:12)(تثنية24:6)... ويقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول (ليس الة اخر الا واحد )) (كورنثوس الاولى 4:. وفى نفس الاصحاح يقول لنا الة واحد الاب الذى منة جميع الاشياء ونحن لة )) (كورنثوس الاولى 6:...((انواع خدم (اعمال) موجودة ولكن اللة واحد الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل ))(كورنثوس الاولى 6:12) ويقول القديس يعقوب الرسول انت تؤمن ان اللة واحد حسنا تفعل )) (يعقوب19:2) وفاتحة قانون الايمان الذى يؤمن بة كافة المسيحين من كل الكنائس والطوائف والمذاهب والذى يتلونة فى صلواتهم الخاصة والعامة يصرح بالحق ((بالحقيقة نؤمن بالة واحد )) وهذا القانون وضح فى مجمع نيقية المسكوتى فى سنة 325م اما البسملة التى نستفتح بها صلواتنا وعبادتنا وطقوس كنيستنا فتقول فيها باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد )) اي اننا حين نقول (باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس )) نتبعة بالقول : الالة الواحد )) ونحن توكيدا لهذة الوحدانية نبدا البسملة ((باسم)ولا نقول : ((باسماء لاننا نشير الى اسم الالة الواحد هذة هى عقيدتنا نحن المسيحين


التثليث:



وهي قاعده ملازمه لقاعدة التوحيد(التثليث والتوحيد)
وهناك دلائل عن التثليث في العهد القديم وتصريح بها في العهد القديم.




العهد القديم:



كان العهد القديم بمسابة فترة الرضاعه في الانسان فبغير المعقول ان اطعم رضيع طعام الشباب فكان التعدد في الذات الالهيه في العهد القديم بعض الاشارات.



ملحوظه هامه:



ان استخدام صيغة الجمع ليس نوعا من التفخيم في العصور القديمه في اللغه فهذا التقليد لم يكن مستخدما في العصور القديمه فالتاريخ وعلماء اللغات يقطعون بان ملوك تلك الاومنه لم تكن لهم تلك العاده ونسوق ثلاثه امثله على ذالك من كتاب العهد القديم.الاول من مصر والثانى من بابل والثالث من فارس وهى بلاد الحضارت القديمه




فرعون مصر



:يتحدث الى يوسف فيقول((قد جعلتك على كل ارض مصر))(تكوين41:41) ونبخذ نصر ملك بابل:يقول انا نبوخذ نصر قد صدر امر منى باحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدامى (دانيال6:4) وداريوس ملك مملكه مادى يقول((انا داريوس قد امرت فليفعل عاجلا))(عزرا12:6)ولم يقل نحن داريوس قد امرنا




اما اسم الجلاله بالغه العبريه هو ((الوهيم)) هو صيغه الجمع فاءن ال يم فى العبريه هى علامه الجمع كلمه الله الغه العربيه لا تظهر كلمه الوهيم بصيغه الجمع وفى وقت الذى كتبت كلمه ((الوهيم_الله))بصيغه الجمع تاتى الافعال والصفات المستعمله مع هذه الكلمه بصيغه المفرد هذا الاعلان جاء يوم خلقه الانسان وكتب فى اول ايه فى الكتاب المقدس ((فى البدء خلق الله(الوهيم)السموات والارض (تكوين1:1) ويوم سقط الانسان استخدمت.يقول الله(هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عرفا الخير والشر)تكوين22:3) وفى بناء برج بابل قال الله (هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم)(تكوين8:11).لقد ورد اسم الوهيم فى الغه العبريه(2555)مرة فى العهد القديم منها(2310).مرة عن الاله الحقيقى ومعها ورد الفعل والصفات بصيغه المفرد.
ومما يؤيد التعدد فى الذات الالهيه ان حديثا جرى بين اقانيم الثلوث القدوس عن الخلق والامور الاخرى......
يقول داود بروح النبوةقال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطئا لقدميك)(مزمور1:110).قال الرب لربى اى هناك اثنان وقد ذكر السيد المسيح هذا المزمور على انه يشير اليه هو قال المسيح لليهود فى احدى المرات وهو يعلم فى الهيكل(كيف يقول الكتبه ان المسيح ابن داود لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موظئا لقدميك فداود نفسه يدعوة ربا فمن اين هو ابنه))(مرقس37_35:12)هذا حديث فى داخل الثلوث القدوس........................


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

التثليث فى العهد الجديد

اذا اتينا الى العهد الجديد نجد الامر بدا يتضح ويكمل كالشمس التى يكون ضوؤها وحرارتها وقت الظهيرة اشد من وقت شروقها فالنموس القديم(له ظل الخيرات العتيده لا نفس صورة الاشياء)(عبراننيين1:10)ففى بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم يقول (الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تضللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله)(لوقا35:1).وهنا نلاحظ فى بشارة الملاك انه يشير الى (العلى)(القدوس_ابن الله) (الروح القدس)والقدوس من الاسماء التى لا تطلق الا على الله وحده.ومرة ثانيه فى وقت عماد المسيح راى يوحنا المعمدان(السموات قد انفتحت له فراى روح نازلا مثل حمامه واتيا عليه وصوت من السماء قائلا هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت)(متى17:16:3)وهنا نرى الثلوث ظاهرا.الاب من السماء يعلن عن ابنه والابن فى مياه الاردن والروح القدس فى هيئه جسميه كحمامه ولذا فان الكنيسه تسمى هذا العيد عيد الثيئوفانيا اى الظهور الالهى لان الله ظهر باقنيمه الثلاثه
ونصل الى الاعلان الاكمل قبيل صعود السيد المسيح له المجد الى السماء قال لتلاميذه(اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)(متى19:2قال لهم(باسم الاب)وليس باسماء الاب والابن والروح القدس لانهم اله واحد
وفى البركه الرسوليه التى منحها بولس الرسول للكورنثيين يقول(نعمه ربنا يسوع وحبه الله وشركه الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين)(كورنثنوس الثانيه (14:13)وجدير بالملاحظه ان هذه البركه المثلثه فى العهد الجديد تقابل البركه المثلثه فى العهد القديم التى امر الله ان يبارك بها هارون وبنيه الشعب (يباركك الرب ويحرسك يضىء الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاما)(عدد26:25:24:6) واوضح من كلمات هذه البركه المثلثه عمل الاقانيم فالله الاب يبارك والله الابن يضى فهو النور الذى يضى لكل انسان ات الى العالم وهو اقنوم الرحمه ايضا(الرحمه والحق التقيا)(مزمور10:85) والله الروح القدس يمنح سلاما اذا انه ياخذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا بواسطه اسرار الكنيسه المقدسه والمسيح هو ملك السلام ورئيس السلام(يوحنا14:16)يقول يوحنا الرسول(الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثه الاب والكلمه والروح القدس هولاء الثلاثه هم واحد(رساله يوحناالاولى 7:5)
__________________


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الربط بين القعده الاولى والثانيه(التثليث والتوحيد)
ماهيه الثلوث فى واحد
ليس هناك تناقض فى الايمان المسيحى بين القول بالوحدانيه والقول بالثلوث القدوس فالله واحد فى جوهرة وذاته ولكن يوجد فى هذا الجوهر الواحد ثلاثه اقانيم
فما هو الاقنوم؟
الاقنوم كلمه سريانيه ومعناها خاصيه او صفه ذاتيه فى الله.اى صفه او خاصيه تقوم بها الذات الالهيه وبدونها ينعدم قيام الذات الالهيه وعلى ذالك ففى الجوهر الالهى ثلاثه خواص او صفات ذاتيه
اولا خاصيه الوجود:
فالله موجود وواجب الوجود وبدونه لا يمكن تفسير الوجود واذا لم تكن صفه الوجود يكون عدما هذه الصفه الذاتيه فى الله تسمى (الاب) وهى كلمه سريانيه معناها الاصل او الوجود والكيان الالهى
ثانيا خاصيه العقل والحكمه:
فالله عاقل بل هو مصدر العقل والحكمه فى كل الوجود نلمس ذلك في الطبيعه.ومنذكر ما قاله بولس(لان اموره غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركه بالمصنوعات,قدرته السرمديه ولاهوته))(روميه20:1)...واذا لم يكن الله عاقلا فليس له وجود لان الله عقل كله وليس فيه جسم.هذهالصفه الذاتيه نسميها((الابن او الكلمه).والفظ في اليونانيه التي كتب بها العهد الجديد هو لوجوس اي (العقل الناطق)
ثالثا خاصيه الحياه :
فالله حى بل هو مصدر الحياه فاذا لم يكن الله حيا كان ميتا وبالتالى ليس له وجود هذه الخصيه هى مانسميه (الروح القدس)
ومن ذالك نتبين ان الاقانيم هى صفات فى ذات الله لا يقوم كيانه بدونها وعلى ذالك فالجوهر واحد ولكن الصفات الذاتيه ثلاثه نسميها الاب والابن والروح القدس
الحلقه القادمه مع قاعدة الايمان.
الحلقه الرابعه
قاعدة الايمان
ما هو الايمان؟
كلمه ايمان قد يدعيها كل انسان الله ورمبا لا يكون مؤمنا بالحقيقه
قد يكون له اسم مؤمن ولكن ليس له قلب المؤمن
ليس الايمان هو ان ان يولد الانسان من اسرة متدينه تومن بوجود الله فيصير مومنا تلقائيا بوجود الله انما الايمان له معنى او معان اعمق من هذا بكثير نعم له معنى قد يشمل الحياه الروحيه كلها وله يعنى قد يصنع الاعاجيب 
فى احدى المرات لم يستطع تلاميذ الرب ان يخرجوا شيطانا من انسان مصروع فسالو الرب عن سر ذالك فقال لهم (لعدم ايمانكم)(متى 20:17) ووبخ الجمع قائلا (ايها الجيل غير المؤمن الملتوى)(متى17:17) ليكن ذالك الجيل غير المؤمن ولكن رسل المسيح نفسه اتطلق عليهم حينذاك عبارة(عدم ايمانكم)؟ يا للهول وهنا يستطرد المسيح قائلا لتلاميذه(الحق اقول لكم لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبه خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الى هناك)(متى 20:17) 
حقا ماهو الايمان الذى حبه خردل منه تستطيع ان تنقل الجبل؟
لذالك حسنا قال الرسول:اختبروا انفسكم: هل انتم فى الايمان؟امتحنو انفسكم)(5:13كو2)
لعل اهميه الايمان تبدو واضحه فى قول الرسول عن الرب (بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاءة)(6:11عب) 
وتبدو اهميه الايمان ايضا فى ان الرسول قد وصفه بانه احدى الفضائل الثلاثه الكبار(الايمان والرجاء والمحبه)(13:13كو1)وذكر انه الوسيله التى يحيا بها الانسان البار فقال (اما البار فبالايمان يحيا)38:10عب) . والايمان هو بدء الطريق الموصل الى الله لانه كيف يمكن ان تثبت فى الله والله فيك وكيف يمكنك ان تسير مع الله وتحفظ وصاياه ان لم تؤمن اولا بوجوده وبصفاته الالهيه وتؤمن بكتابه وبكل ماورد فيه؟
الايمان اذن هو بدء الطريق الى الله واول الشروط الازمه للخلاص حسب قول الرب نفسه (من امن واعتمد خلص)(16:16مر)(لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه)(16:3يو)(الذى يؤمن به لا يدان والذى لا يومن به قد دين)(18:3يو)وكما وبخ اليهود قائلا (ان لم تؤمنوا انى انا هو تموتون فى خطايكم)(24:8يو) ان دم المسيح موجود قادر ان يخلص كل احد ولكنه لا يخلص بدون ايمان ولهذا قال القديسان بولس وسيلا لحافظ السجن فى فلبى (امن بالرب يسوع فتخلص انت واهل بيتك)(31:16اع) 
من اجل هذا الايمان كتبت الانجيل وكرز بها الرسل وهكذا يقول القديس يوحنا الانجيلى فيما كتبه بوحى من الروح القدس(اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع المسيح ابن الله ولكى تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياه باسمه(31:21 يو) .الايمان هو بدء الحياه مع الله وهو رفيق الطريق طول هذه الحياه لذالك من اهميه الايمان علاقته بالبر وهكذا يتحدث الرسول عن البر الذى حسب بالايمان(7:11 عب) وعن الايمان الذى حسب برا (23:2 يع) ويتحدث الكتاب عن التبرير بالايمان(1:5 رو).والايمان هو العنصر الاساسى الازم لصنع المعجزات ولتقبلها:ولهذا ما اعظم قول الرب لاعمى اريحا بارتيماوسايمانك قد شفاك)(52:10مر,42:18لو) وما اجمل قوله لذالك الابرص الذى طهر (ايمانك خلصك)(19:17 لو)وهكذا قال ايضا لنازفه الدم(ثقى يا ابنه ايمانك قد شفاك)(22:9 متى) كذالك فانه لما سمع الاعميين الذين صرخا(ارحمنا يا ابن داود) قال لهم(بحسب ايمانكم ليكن لكم)فانفتحت اعينهم(29:9 متى) ومن الناحيه الاخرى نرى ان السيد الرب لما جاء الى وطنه(لم يصنع هناك قوات كثيره لعدم ايمانهم)(58:13 متى) 
ان قوة الله قادرة ان تصنع معك الاعاجيب ولكنها تنتظر ايمانك وحسب ايمانك يعطيك ولهذا فان المعجزات تحدث مع بعض ولا تحدث مع البعض الاخر مع ان قوة الله هى هى ولكن ماذا عن الشخص ضعيف الايمان؟ هذا عليه ان يصلى مع ابى الولد الذى عليه روح الاحرس قائلا (اومن ياسيد فاعن عدم ايمانى)(24:9 مر)وهنا نقول انه فى غالبيه الاحوال يصنع الله المعجزة بحسب الايمان ولكن فى احيان اخرى يصنع المعجزة لكى نومن وهكذا فى الحاليتين يرتيط الايمان بالمعجزة فاما ان يكون سابقا لها واما ان يكون نتيجه لها ان الايمان ايا كان نوعه هو قوة يكفى ان يومن الانسان بفكرة فتراه يعمل بقوة المسيح لكى ينفذها الايمان يعطيه عزيمه واراده وجراه ما كانت عنده من قبل حقا حيثما يوجد الايمان توجد معه القوة فالصلاه المملوءة ايمانا هى الصلاه القويه الذى يومن بالصلاه وفاعليتها تراه يصلى بحرارة وايمان وقوة والعظه التى يقولها انسان وهو مومن بكل كلمه فيها تكون عظه قويه ينتقل بها ايمانه الى قلوب الناس 
ومن اهميه الايمان ايضا ارتباطه بعديد من الفضائل تنبع منه فمن نتائج الايمان القوة والطمانينه والشجاعه والسلام القلى وعدم الخوف وعدم القلق.ومن ثمارة ايضا حياه النقوة والبر وحياه التسليم الكامل الله وحياه التجرد والزهد وحياه الصلاه وفضائل عديده اخرى 
اما الان فاريد ان اسال ماهو هذا الايمان؟
ماهو هذا الايمان الذى نتائجه الخلاص والتبرير؟
ماهو هذا الايمان الذى نتائجه كل هذه الفضائل؟ 
وما هو هذا الايمان الذى يقدر على صنع الايات والعجائب والذى قال عنه الرب(كل شى مستطاع للمؤمن)(23:9 مر)
__________________


----------



## ياسر (13 يناير 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْراً لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً [النساء : 171]

-----------------

الأستاذ انسر مي  مسلم       يمكنك التأكد من الأي بي و لا داعي للإفتراض .
-----------------

انا طلبت منك نصوص الثالوث   فكتبت 4 صفحات ليس بها نصوص من العهد الجديد !!
هل هي محاولة لإخراجي .
انا أسألك عن نصوص أهم معتقد عندك بالكتاب المقدس أين هي ؟؟؟؟
أم تريد أن أجيب بدلا" منك       مثلا؟   

أنا أسأل عن نصوص الثالوث  و إجابتك أعتقد لا يجب أن تتعدى 5 أسطر 

النص الأول  ثم الثاني ثم الثالث ثم الرابع.
وأنا أرد عليك في صفحة و احدة     ثم ننتقل لما بعدها.
وفقنا الله و اياكم للخير      و الحمد لله رب العالمين.

استاذ انسر مي     انا  دارس للكتاب المقدس .


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

> انا طلبت منك نصوص الثالوث فكتبت 4 صفحات ليس بها نصوص من العهد الجديد !!
> هل هي محاولة لإخراجي .
> انا أسألك عن نصوص أهم معتقد عندك بالكتاب المقدس أين هي ؟؟؟؟
> أم تريد أن أجيب بدلا" منك مثلا؟
> ...


حبيبى اقراء جيدا وانت تعرف انى منزل جميع الايات فى العهد القديم والجديد التى تتحدث وتبرهن عن الثلوث تعلى على نفسك شويه واقراء











ولا تنسى سوالى الاصلى :yahoo:


----------



## ياسر (13 يناير 2006)

الإجابة عن أن الله تعالى الذي له كلمة و ذات و روح هو واحد أم ثلاثة .
هذه الخطوة تعتبر متقدمة في حوارنا و لكن ساجيب عليك .
الله   تعالى له صفة الحياة   و صفة الكلام . و هذا لا يعني أنه ثالوث .
السيارة لها صفة الحركة والسرعة و الموديل  فليست رابوع !!
لأن الحركة هي من خواصها    و يعتمد وجود الحركة على السيارة و لكن السيارة لا تعتمد على وجود الحركة.
فلو توقفت السيارة أمام البيت في المساء   فهي سيارة أيضا".
هناك اشياء  ذوات      مثلك و مثلي   و لنا صفات أو خواص.ولكننا   لا نتحاور مع صفاتنا و نرسل أحد الصفات لمكان و ننتظرها في المكان الآخر.
كما أن  وجودنا لا يعتمد على الصفات بمعنى لو أصبحت أنا مثلا" لا أتكلم بذلك انتزعت صفة مني و لكنني كما انا اسمي ياسر.
لو تحب نناقش المصباح الكهربي و هو قريب للشمس 
المصباح الكهربي جسم له خاصية النور و الحرارة 
وجود النور و الحرارة يتوقف على المصباح           صح أم لا ؟
ولكن وجود المصباح لا يتوقف على النور و الحرارة  فجسمه كما هو موجود ولو مطفأ . و لكن خواصه تغيرت.

*نعود للسؤال   كيف عرفتم بالثالوث  أين نصوصه في العهد الجديد.!!؟؟؟

ثم أين أمثلة الثالوث بالعهد الجديد ؟؟*
و إن شاء الله أردد على ردودك العقلية حول الثالوث .


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

> الإجابة عن أن الله تعالى الذي له كلمة و ذات و روح هو واحد أم ثلاثة .
> هذه الخطوة تعتبر متقدمة في حوارنا و لكن ساجيب عليك .
> الله تعالى له صفة الحياة و صفة الكلام . و هذا لا يعني أنه ثالوث .
> السيارة لها صفة الحركة والسرعة و الموديل فليست رابوع !!
> ...


حبيبى احب ان اوضح لك ان الصفه غير الذات 
مثال من صفات الله الرحمه العدل الخ
لكن ذات الله التى اخبرنا بها مثل كلمته وروحه وذاته الموجود فى كل الوجوده لانه ليس بنكرة


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

التثليث فى العهد الجديد

اذا اتينا الى العهد الجديد نجد الامر بدا يتضح ويكمل كالشمس التى يكون ضوؤها وحرارتها وقت الظهيرة اشد من وقت شروقها فالنموس القديم(له ظل الخيرات العتيده لا نفس صورة الاشياء)(عبراننيين1:10)ففى بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم يقول (الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تضللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله)(لوقا35:1).وهنا نلاحظ فى بشارة الملاك انه يشير الى (العلى)(القدوس_ابن الله) (الروح القدس)والقدوس من الاسماء التى لا تطلق الا على الله وحده.ومرة ثانيه فى وقت عماد المسيح راى يوحنا المعمدان(السموات قد انفتحت له فراى روح نازلا مثل حمامه واتيا عليه وصوت من السماء قائلا هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت)(متى17:16:3)وهنا نرى الثلوث ظاهرا.الاب من السماء يعلن عن ابنه والابن فى مياه الاردن والروح القدس فى هيئه جسميه كحمامه ولذا فان الكنيسه تسمى هذا العيد عيد الثيئوفانيا اى الظهور الالهى لان الله ظهر باقنيمه الثلاثه
ونصل الى الاعلان الاكمل قبيل صعود السيد المسيح له المجد الى السماء قال لتلاميذه(اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)(متى19:2قال لهم(باسم الاب)وليس باسماء الاب والابن والروح القدس لانهم اله واحد
وفى البركه الرسوليه التى منحها بولس الرسول للكورنثيين يقول(نعمه ربنا يسوع وحبه الله وشركه الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين)(كورنثنوس الثانيه (14:13)وجدير بالملاحظه ان هذه البركه المثلثه فى العهد الجديد تقابل البركه المثلثه فى العهد القديم التى امر الله ان يبارك بها هارون وبنيه الشعب (يباركك الرب ويحرسك يضىء الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاما)(عدد26:25:24:6) واوضح من كلمات هذه البركه المثلثه عمل الاقانيم فالله الاب يبارك والله الابن يضى فهو النور الذى يضى لكل انسان ات الى العالم وهو اقنوم الرحمه ايضا(الرحمه والحق التقيا)(مزمور10:85) والله الروح القدس يمنح سلاما اذا انه ياخذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا بواسطه اسرار الكنيسه المقدسه والمسيح هو ملك السلام ورئيس السلام(يوحنا14:16)يقول يوحنا الرسول(الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثه الاب والكلمه والروح القدس هولاء الثلاثه هم واحد(رساله يوحناالاولى 7:5)
__________________


----------



## answer me muslims (13 يناير 2006)

> السيارة لها صفة الحركة والسرعة و الموديل فليست رابوع !!
> لأن الحركة هي من خواصها و يعتمد وجود الحركة على السيارة و لكن السيارة لا تعتمد على وجود الحركة.
> فلو توقفت السيارة أمام البيت في المساء فهي سيارة أيضا".
> هناك اشياء ذوات مثلك و مثلي و لنا صفات أو خواص.ولكننا لا نتحاور مع صفاتنا و نرسل أحد الصفات لمكان و ننتظرها في المكان الآخر.
> ...


ولو اخدت برايك هنوصل برضو للانا عيزة هل انت هنا تحدث على سيارة وحده ام ثلاثه سيارات؟


----------



## My Rock (13 يناير 2006)

يا ياسر ردودك حذفت للاسباب التالية:

مداخلاتك مقتبسة و هي بدليل ان الردود طويلة و الفارق الزمني بين رد و اخر لا يتعد ال 10 دقائق

طريقتك في الحوار غير مقبولة بل مرفوضة ايضا, فأنت تأتي تعطي مداخلتك ثم تتناسى الطرف الاخر و تصل الى الخلاصة بنفسك عوضا عن البقية

تفسيرك للنصوص الكتابية بحسب مزاجك


اذا بتنعاد اي من هذه المغلطات مرة ثانية, بتعرض نفسك بفقدان عضويتك


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ياسر (13 يناير 2006)

ردودي انا مؤلفها 
والتفاسير من عند     اساتذتكم 
و السيد انسر مي موسلم                 وضع كتب منقولة و لم يتم اتخاذ معه نفس الإجراء 
انا طلبت منه نصوص و اضحة            وضع 4  مشاركات       ثم أعاد بعضهم ؟
إن لم يكن عنندكم قدرة على الحوار لماذا هذا الإسلوب ؟


----------



## My Rock (13 يناير 2006)

ياسر قال:
			
		

> ردودي انا مؤلفها
> والتفاسير من عند اساتذتكم
> و السيد انسر مي موسلم وضع كتب منقولة و لم يتم اتخاذ معه نفس الإجراء
> انا طلبت منه نصوص و اضحة وضع 4 مشاركات ثم أعاد بعضهم ؟
> إن لم يكن عنندكم قدرة على الحوار لماذا هذا الإسلوب ؟


 

لا يمكنك ان تعلق على ردود الاخلاين بردود حاضرة و مؤلفة مسبقا 

و انا شرحت الاسباب الاخرى, فلا يحق لك ان تأتي بالخلاصة بنفسك و تنتقل الى مرحلة اخرى, هذا نظام المحاورة هنا, عاجبك تلتزم بيه اهلا و سهلا ما عاجبك عزيزي في منتديات كثرة يمكن تعمل الي تعمله


بالمناسبة, اسلوب انك ما قادر و الهبل داه مرفوض هنا... هنا نستخدم مبدأ الاحترام المتبادل فياريت تتناحى عن هذا الاسلوب ايضا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (14 يناير 2006)

أخ ياسر و اخ asking

بارك الله فيكم ..

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااام​


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

يعني اعتقد ان الاسئلة عن تقريب الثالوث للاذهان خلصت؟

و بهذا تكون الامثلة و الردود ادت غرضها؟

اذ اني لم اعد سوى مداخلات بعيدة عن جوهر الموضوع...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## answer me muslims (14 يناير 2006)

> ردودي انا مؤلفها
> والتفاسير من عند اساتذتكم
> و السيد انسر مي موسلم وضع كتب منقولة و لم يتم اتخاذ معه نفس الإجراء
> انا طلبت منه نصوص و اضحة وضع 4 مشاركات ثم أعاد بعضهم ؟
> إن لم يكن عنندكم قدرة على الحوار لماذا هذا الإسلوب ؟


الحقيقه ياستاذى العزيز لم اره كلامك للاسف
ولكن لاارة اى رد بخصوص الثلوث فى القران واله الاسلام ومنتظرك وانا تحت امرك فى اى شى


----------



## almanse (15 يناير 2006)

الزميل انسر مي مسلم, اعتقد ان الاخوة ردوا عليك فيما يخص الله في الاسلام. فما اسهل القول انه لم يرد عليك أحد.ما هو الأمر الذي لم يُرد عليك فيه؟


----------



## answer me muslims (15 يناير 2006)

> الزميل انسر مي مسلم, اعتقد ان الاخوة ردوا عليك فيما يخص الله في الاسلام. فما اسهل القول انه لم يرد عليك أحد.ما هو الأمر الذي لم يُرد عليك فيه؟


للاسف يااخى الحبيب مش هاين عليهم يردو على السوال البسيط ده
اله الاسلام له روح لانه قال فنمفخنا من روحنا
اله الاسلام له كلمه  كما قال ايضا اما عيسى ابن مريم كلمه الله ورحا منه
اله الاسلام له ذات لانه ليس بنكرة واعوذ بالله
السوال بقا البسيط
هنا تكلمنا على اله واحد ام ثلاثه؟


----------



## almanse (16 يناير 2006)

والجواب اسبط يا عزيزي انسر مي مسلم.  انت تكلمت على شيء ليس من ذات الله. وبالتالي الله ليس ثلاثة.

الله ليس بروح وذاته وحياته اسمى بكثير من الروح. والعيب فينا لأننا نعتقد ان الروح هي اسمى شيء في الوجود. نعم الله له روح وله ملائكة وله رسل وله خلق وسماوات. فلو قال الله قد ارسلت عبدي فليس معنى ذلك ان العبد من ذات الله. وحين قال الله نفخت في آدم من روحي لا يعني ان آدم اصبح رباً ظاهراً في الجسد. الله يا عزيزي اسمى من الروح. 
و له صفة الكلام أي قادر على الكلام فهل انت وحركة شفتيك اثنان؟

الجواب مرة أخرى:  الله ليس ثلاثة لان الكلام فعل كأي فعل من افعاله كالسمع والخلق ولان الله ليس روح. 
ونحن لا نقول (ان الابن يكلم الآب والآب يكلم الروح لقدس ورغم ذلك هم واحد). وربما تريد جواباً مفصلاً. 


الروح القدس نزلت على كل الصالحين وهذا دليل ان الروح القدس ليست اقنوم وإلا لقلنا ان الله ظهر في اجساد كل الصالحين. بما في ذلك آدم.
الحجر (28) وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِّن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ (29) فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُواْ لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ 
ص (71) إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِن طِينٍ (72)  فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ 
فهل القنوم حل في آدم؟ طبعاً لا.  
كتابك ايضاً يقول ان الروح القدس حلت على زكياً وعلى التلاميذ.

أع 2 : 4)  و امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس و ابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا 
أع 19 : 6) و لما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات و يتنباون   
لو 1 : 67) و امتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس و تنبأ قائلا 
أع 4 : 8) حينئذ امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس و قال لهم يا رؤساء الشعب و شيوخ إسرائيل  
 أع 10 : 44) فبينما بطرس يتكلم بهذه الأمور حل الروح القدس على جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون الكلمة
 أع 7 : 55) و أما هو فشخص إلى السماء و هو ممتلئ من الروح القدس فرأى مجد الله و يسوع قائما عن يمين الله

وطبعاً كلهم ابناء الله ولا يخفى عليك ان ابنه البكر هو يعقوب:
الخروج 22:4 فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب.اسرائيل ابني البكر. 
إذاً اعطيتك دليل من القرآن ومن كتابك ان الروح القدس لو كانت اقنوم لقلنا ان الله ظهر فيهم أجمعين.

وحسب كتابك دائماً الروح يمكن ان تعني الرحمة او الهداية او البركة وأحياناً تعني ملاكاً مرسلاً او بشراً. لنقرأ معاً:
انجيل يوحنا 13:16 و اما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به و يخبركم بامور اتية 

إذاً النص يتكلم عن عبد من عبيد الله لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به. 

يبقى سؤالك هل الله له روح؟
نعم وله عباد وله خلق وله ملائكة وله سماوات وله جنة. أما إذا قلت ان الروح من ذات الله فبذلك نعود الى النقطة أعلاء ان الله اتخذ اجساد آدم زكريا والتلاميذ ليظهر فيهم.

السؤال الآخر الذي طرحته: هل لله كلمة؟ 
هذا سؤال خطأ وتعبير غير سليم منطقياً بل لا يعدو ان يكون تعبير مجازي. لو قلت لشخص (لك كلمة) ماذا تقصد ساعتها؟ هل له كلمة مكونة من حروف سجلها عنده؟ لا اعتقد انك تقول ذلك. ام انك ستقول ان كلمة الشخص هي امره مثلاً؟ بهذا المفهوم نعم الله له اوامر ونواهي. الامر بالحج كلمة والأمر بالزكاة كلمة والنهي عن الزنى كلمة فهل هذه اقانيم؟ هنا ايضاً لا اعتقد انك تقول ذلك لانك لن تبني عقيدتك على تعبيرات مجازية. ماذا بقي؟ ربما تقصد ان الكلمة هي فعل الكلام ذاته. الله كلم موسى والتكليم فعل من افعال الذات وليس اقنوم. كما ان بقية افعال الله ليست اقانيم. النزول مثلاً فعل يفعله الله حسب كتابك:

التكوين 5:11  5 فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان بنو آدم يبنونهما. 
العدد 25:11  25 فنزل الرب في سحابة وتكلم معه واخذ من الروح الذي عليه وجعل على السبعين رجلا الشيوخ.فلما حلّت عليهم الروح تنبأوا ولكنهم لم يزيدوا. 

هنا نرى ثلاثة افعال. نزل الله وتكلم ووضع الروح التي كانت عليه وجعلها على سبعين من الشيوخ. 
فلا النزول اقنوم ولا الكلام اقنوم بل افعال. ولا الروح اقنوم لأنك لن تقول ان الله ظهر في اجساد سبعين من بني اسرائيل. 


تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

طبعا الجزء الاول من مداخلتك بعيد عن الموضوع و بذلك نستثني الاجابة عنه لكي نبقى في صلب الموضوع



			
				almanse قال:
			
		

> كتابك ايضاً يقول ان الروح القدس حلت على زكياً وعلى التلاميذ.
> 
> أع 2 : 4) و امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس و ابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا
> أع 19 : 6) و لما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات و يتنباون
> ...


 
الامتلاء من الروح القدس شئ, و الروح القدس كذات شئ اخر عزيزي

هذا و انك كسرت قاعدة الحوار بالرجوع الى التفاسير, لكن ليس بالامر الكبير اذ الجواب واضح و قصير





> وطبعاً كلهم ابناء الله ولا يخفى عليك ان ابنه البكر هو يعقوب:
> الخروج 22:4 فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب.اسرائيل ابني البكر.


 
النص الكريم يتحدث عن شعب لا عن شخص 
إسرائيل ابني البكر​​= فإسرائيل هم أول شعب عرف الله وكانوا هم شعبه وهو كان لهم إلهًا.​ 





> وحسب كتابك دائماً الروح يمكن ان تعني الرحمة او الهداية او البركة وأحياناً تعني ملاكاً مرسلاً او بشراً. لنقرأ معاً:
> انجيل يوحنا 13:16 و اما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به و يخبركم بامور اتية


 

لنكن وسيعي الابصار بعض الشئ و لنقرأ بعضا من النص الذي قبله و بعده يا عزيزي




> 7صَدِّقوني، مِنَ الخَيرِ لكُم أنْ أذهَبَ، فإنْ كُنتُ لا أذهَبُ لا يَجيئُكُمُ المُعزِّي. أمَّا إذا ذَهَبتُ فأُرسِلُهُ إلَيكُم. 8ومتى جاءَ وَبَّخَ العالَمَ على الخَطيئَةِ والبِرِّ والدَّينونَةِ: 9أمَّا على الخَطيئَةِ فلأنَّهُم لا يُؤْمِنونَ بـي، 10وأمَّا على البِرِّ فلأنِّي ذاهِبٌ إلى الآبِ ولَنْ تَرَوني، 11وأمَّا على الدَّينونَةِ فلأنَّ سيِّدَ هذا العالَمِ أُدينَ وحُكِمَ علَيهِ. 12عِندي كلامٌ كثيرٌ أقولُهُ لكُم بَعدُ، ولكنَّكُم لا تَقدِرونَ الآنَ أنْ تَحتَمِلوهُ. 13فمَتى جاءَ رُوحُ الحقِّ أَرشَدَكُم إلى الحَقِّ كُلِّهِ، لأنَّهُ لا يتكلَّمُ بِشيءٍ مِنْ عِندِهِ، بل يتكَلَّمُ بِما يَسمَعُ ويُخْبِرُكُم بِما سيَحدُثُ. 14سيُمَجِّدُني لأنَّهُ يـأخُـذُ كلامي ويَقولُهُ لكُم. 15وكُلُّ ما لِلآبِ هوَ لي، لذلِكَ قُلتُ لكُم: يأخُذُ كلامي ويَقولُهُ لكُم. 16بَعدَ قَليلٍ لا تَرَونَني، ثُمَ بَعدَ قَليلٍ تَرَونَني«.


 




> إذاً النص يتكلم عن عبد من عبيد الله لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به.


 

اولا اتمنى ان لا تفسر النصوص بمشتهاك عزيزي

و ثانيا دعني اصوب خطأك


كان الأنبياء في العهد القديم يعزون الشعب وسط ضيقاتهم بمجيء المسيا المخلص كمعزٍ لهم (إش ٩: ٦؛ ميخا ٥: ٦؛ زك ٣: ٨). الآن جاء المسيا وها هو يفارقهم بالجسد، فصارت الحاجة ملحة إلى معزٍ آخر هو روحه القدوس. أما مجيئه فيتطلب رحيل المسيح (7). لم يكن ممكنًا للتلاميذ أن يقبلوا هذا، لذلك أكد السيد المسيح "*أقول لكم الحق*" (6) أنه لخيرهم أن ينطلق. هذا التعليم كان غير متوقع وغريبًا على مسامعهم. صعوده ليس لراحته بل لخيرهم، فإن كان ما فعله خلال تجسده هو لحساب مؤمنيه، فصعوده هو صعود للرأس الذي لا تفارقه أعضاء الجسم.
سبق فأعلن لهم عن ضرورة موته لخلاص البشرية (مت ٢٠: ١٩؛ ٢٦: ٢؛ مر ٩: ٣١؛ ١٠: ٣٣؛ لو ٩: ٤٤؛ ١٨: ٣٢)، الآن لا يكرر ما سبق فأعلنه، إنما يكشف عن خطة الله من جهة إرسال الروح القدس إلى العالم، الذي لن يتم ما لم يتحقق خلاصنا بالصليب والقيامة والصعود إلى السماء.
لماذا لا يأتي الروح القدس ما لم ينطلق المسيح أولاً؟ لأنه قادم ليستقر في النفس البشرية التي اشتراها السيد بدمه ووهبها برَّه وأعطاها حق الدخول إلى السماء. فموت السيد المسيح وقيامته وصعوده هو طريق التمتع بحلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة، واستقراره في داخلها لكي يتمتع المؤمن بهذه السكنى.
من الجانب الآخر فإن صعوده إلى السماء كمخلصٍ ممجدٍ لا ينزع عنه انشغاله بعروسه التي افتداها بدمه، بل يرسل لها من يقدسها له، ويجَّملها ويجعلها أيقونة له، تتهيأ للعرس السماوي الأبدي. بهذا فإن حلول الروح القدس الذي هو روح المسيح أفضل للكنيسة من بقاء السيد المسيح جسديًا على الأرض. فبقاء السيد المسيح جسديًا على الأرض يسحب أنظار البشر الجسمانية إليه، أما حلول روحه القدوس فيسحب قلوبهم إلى المسيح الممجد في السماء، فتلتهب أعماقهم لا للبقاء على الأرض بل للانطلاق إلى العريس.
صعد السيد المسيح إلى السماء في لحظات حاسمة، وظروف غريبة، إذ ترك التلاميذ لا قوة لهم، ولا عمل لهم سوى الانتظار.​ 





> السؤال الآخر الذي طرحته: هل لله كلمة؟
> هذا سؤال خطأ وتعبير غير سليم منطقياً بل لا يعدو ان يكون تعبير مجازي. لو قلت لشخص (لك كلمة) ماذا تقصد ساعتها؟ هل له كلمة مكونة من حروف سجلها عنده؟ لا اعتقد انك تقول ذلك. ام انك ستقول ان كلمة الشخص هي امره مثلاً؟ بهذا المفهوم نعم الله له اوامر ونواهي. الامر بالحج كلمة والأمر بالزكاة كلمة والنهي عن الزنى كلمة فهل هذه اقانيم؟ هنا ايضاً لا اعتقد انك تقول ذلك لانك لن تبني عقيدتك على تعبيرات مجازية. ماذا بقي؟ ربما تقصد ان الكلمة هي فعل الكلام ذاته. الله كلم موسى والتكليم فعل من افعال الذات وليس اقنوم. كما ان بقية افعال الله ليست اقانيم. النزول مثلاً فعل يفعله الله حسب كتابك:


 
عزيزي, بكل محبة, ادعوك الى الاطلاع اكثر على المسيحية قبل الخوض في غمار المناقشات, فالله الكلمة لا يعني الكلمة المتكونة من حرفين, بل هي معناها فكر الله





> التكوين 5:11 5 فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان بنو آدم يبنونهما.
> العدد 25:11 25 فنزل الرب في سحابة وتكلم معه واخذ من الروح الذي عليه وجعل على السبعين رجلا الشيوخ.فلما حلّت عليهم الروح تنبأوا ولكنهم لم يزيدوا.
> 
> هنا نرى ثلاثة افعال. نزل الله وتكلم ووضع الروح التي كانت عليه وجعلها على سبعين من الشيوخ.
> فلا النزول اقنوم ولا الكلام اقنوم بل افعال. ولا الروح اقنوم لأنك لن تقول ان الله ظهر في اجساد سبعين من بني اسرائيل.


 
حلت عليهم الروح لكي يتنبؤا كما هو مكتوب في العد و كما وضحنا حلول الروح القدس هو كان للانبياء و الرسل لا تجسده فيهم عزيزي


فالروح القدس كانت تعطى و تأخذ في العهد القديم, اذ حتى داود يقول و روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني


اما في عصر النعمة فبعد ما صعد المسيح, نلنا الروح القدس الذي هو المعزي كما مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس


و بالمناسبة, لا اعرف ما دخل مداخلتك بنقاشنا...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (17 يناير 2006)

> هذا و انك كسرت قاعدة الحوار بالرجوع الى التفاسير,


الزميل ماي روك اذا قبلتُ تفسيركم لاصبحت مسحي فماذا بقي حتى نناقشه؟ أحرى ان اقبل تفسير اليهود للعهد القديم. التفسير عندنا يبنى على علوم منها علوم اللغة و على أسباب النزول والأحاديث التي نراجع سندها الخ ويمكن لأي شخص ان يطالب بالدلائل لان المفسر ليس معصوم في الاسلام ويمكنك مناقشة أقواله.


> طبعا الجزء الاول من مداخلتك بعيد عن الموضوع و بذلك نستثني الاجابة عنه لكي نبقى في صلب الموضوع
> و بالمناسبة, لا اعرف ما دخل مداخلتك بنقاشنا...


النقاش هو عن الثالوث وشرحه. ومداخلتي كانت حول اقنومين من اقانيم الثالوث وكانت أساساً رداً على أسئلة الزميل الذي ألح اكثر من مرة وأراد جواباً مفصلاً. وما زلنا في صلب التثليث مادام السؤال عن الروح القدس: هل هي اقنوم من ذات الله؟ لو كانت اقنوم لكان الله حل بذاته في كل شخص حلت عليه الروح القدس بغض النظر عن اسباب او مدة ذلك الحلول. هذا هو محور الحوار علاوة على محاولة فهم تعريفكم  'للكلمة' وهنا أيضاً لم نخرج عن موضوع التثليث ..


> الامتلاء من الروح القدس شئ, و الروح القدس كذات شئ اخر عزيزي


نعم الحلول فعل والروح القدس فاعل, هذا لا ينفي الحلول. وهنا أثرتم سؤال مهم: هل حلول الروح القدس هو حلول حقيقي ام مجازي؟ (أع 19 : 6 حل الروح القدس عليهم )  .وهل امتلئوا حقيقة من الروح القدس ام لم يمتلئوا؟( أع 2 : 4 و امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس). بل هو حلول حقيقي لذلك قلت لك انه لو كانت ذات الله هي التي حلت على التلاميذ للزمك القول ان الله ظهر فيهم. إذاً الروح التي حلت -حلول حقيقي - على التلاميذ ليست من ذات الله ولا اقنوم.


> النص الكريم يتحدث عن شعب لا عن شخص  إسرائيل ابني البكر = فإسرائيل هم أول شعب عرف الله وكانوا هم شعبه وهو كان لهم إلهًا.


إذاً البنوة حسب كتابك هي علاقة خالق بمخلوق.  وإسرائيل الشخص هو ابو شعبه وأبكرهم. اذاً هو ابن الله البكر.


> لنكن وسيعي الابصار بعض الشئ و لنقرأ بعضا من النص الذي قبله و بعده يا عزيزي


زميلي مع احترامي انت الآن من خرج عن موضوع التثليث الى موضوع اطلتم فيه الحديث - مشكورين - عن حكمة مجيء المعزي ووقت مجيئه الخ. قولك أثار اسئلة ستخرجنا من هذا الموضوع, ما يهمنا الآن ان المعزي سواء كان ملاك او بشر او ما تشاء المهم انه كائن عاقل متكلم لا يتكلم من عنده بل يتكَلَّمُ بِما يَسمَعُ, وهذه صفة لا يمكن ان تكون لاهوتية لأقنوم. فهل المفسر يقول عكس ما يقوله النص ان المعزي لا يتكلم من عنده؟ 


> عزيزي, بكل محبة, ادعوك الى الاطلاع اكثر على المسيحية قبل الخوض في غمار المناقشات, فالله الكلمة لا يعني الكلمة المتكونة من حرفين, بل هي معناها فكر الله


كنت اتمنى ان لا تقولني ما لم اقل. عرضت عليك كل معاني "الكلمة".  فقلت انه لا يمكن ان تقصد بها الحروف. والاحتمال الثاني: الكلمة بمعنى "الامر" وهذا ليس اقنوم. والاحتمال الثالث: الكلمة بمعنى فعل التكلم, والأفعال ليست اقانيم. لذلك انتهينا الى نتيجة ان الكلمة لا يقصد بها المعنى الظاهر. والدليل من كلامك نفسه حيث قلتم ان الكلمة معناها فكر الله. وبذلك نكون قد اتفقنا انه تعبير مجازي. لكن الخلاف فيما يلي:
نحن لا نقول (ان فكر الله يصلي لله). لكن في كتابك الابن يصلي للآب, وكما تعلم لا دخل للتجسد هنا لأن الجسد لا يصلي.
ونحن لا نقول (ان الله لا يدين أحد و اعطى كل الدينونة لفكره). لكنكم تقولون في انجيل يوحنا: (الاب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن)  فكيف يكون الابن هو الكلمة التي تقصدون بها فكر الله؟ 
ونحن لا نقول ان (فكر الله لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيء وكما يسمع يدين) لكن انجيل يوحنا 30:5  يقول ( انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين)

كانت هذه بعض الامثلة أو بالأحرى عوائق تمنعنا من فهم التثليث عندكم. 
كيف تقنع اي شخص ان فكر الله لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيء وهو يدين كما يسمع لكن صاحب الفكر لن يدين أحد.
ولاحظ النص لا علاقة له بالتجسد لان الجسد لا يصدر قرارات يدين بها الناس.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> نعم الحلول فعل والروح القدس فاعل, هذا لا ينفي الحلول. وهنا أثرتم سؤال مهم: هل حلول الروح القدس هو حلول حقيقي ام مجازي؟ (أع 19 : 6 حل الروح القدس عليهم ) .وهل امتلئوا حقيقة من الروح القدس ام لم يمتلئوا؟( أع 2 : 4 و امتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس). بل هو حلول حقيقي لذلك قلت لك انه لو كانت ذات الله هي التي حلت على التلاميذ للزمك القول ان الله ظهر فيهم. إذاً الروح التي حلت -حلول حقيقي - على التلاميذ ليست من ذات الله ولا اقنوم.


 
بعد العماد وضع الرسول يديه، غالبًا على شكل صليب، عليهم لينالوا سرّ التثبيت، بحلول الروح القدس عليهم، وقد نالوا بعض مواهب الروح مثل التكلم بألسنة والتنبوء. لعل الله سمح هنا بنوالهم هذه المواهب للتأكد من التمييز بين معمودية يوحنا ومعمودية باسم يسوع المسيح. إنها ليست تكرارا ليوم البنطقستي، إنما هو امتداد ليوم البنطقستي، الذي له فاعليته إلى مدى الدهور.
 لقد وضع (اللَّه) عقيدة لا يمكن لهم في ذلك الحين إنكارها، وهي أن يسكن الروح القدس في المؤمنين. أُعلنت هذه العطيّة بواسطة اللَّه لكي يجمع آثار الإيمان، حيث كانت في البداية عندما تمّت بين الرسل وبقيّة التلاميذ... فقد حلّ عليهم الروح القدس وأعطاهم القدرة على التكلّم بألسنة، مع موهبة التفسير، حتى لا يجسر احد أن ينكر حلول الروح القدس فيهم.​ 





> إذاً البنوة حسب كتابك هي علاقة خالق بمخلوق. وإسرائيل الشخص هو ابو شعبه وأبكرهم. اذاً هو ابن الله البكر.


 

يعنى بالبكر الشئ الاول, و هو ما يطلق على الابن, فالابن البكر هو الابن الاول, و هذا ما اطلق على شعب اسرائيل, فإسرائيل هم أول شعب عرف الله وكانوا هم شعبه وهو كان لهم إلهًا.

اذا هي علاقة الله بشعب اسرائيل (البكر) لكونه اول شعب يعرف الله و يعبده




> زميلي مع احترامي انت الآن من خرج عن موضوع التثليث الى موضوع اطلتم فيه الحديث - مشكورين - عن حكمة مجيء المعزي ووقت مجيئه الخ. قولك أثار اسئلة ستخرجنا من هذا الموضوع,


 
أنت اعطيت النص غير معنى و انا صوبتك الى الصواب و الى المعنى, فالروح هي الروح القدس التي تخبر عن الحق, و مين الحق؟ الحق هو السيد المسيح و هذا ليس ادتهاد بل كلام من فمه الطاهر, انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة





> ما يهمنا الآن ان المعزي سواء كان ملاك او بشر او ما تشاء المهم انه كائن عاقل متكلم لا يتكلم من عنده بل يتكَلَّمُ بِما يَسمَعُ, وهذه صفة لا يمكن ان تكون لاهوتية لأقنوم. فهل المفسر يقول عكس ما يقوله النص ان المعزي لا يتكلم من عنده؟


 

المسيح يشير الى ان الروح القدس اي المعزي هو من عنده, و هي اشارة على انه الروح القدس منه, فهو كما قال انه يخبر عن الاب, كذلك الروح تخبر عن الحق, فالروح هذه ليت بشر او ملاك كما تصف في تعليقك الغريب, بل هي روح المسيح المعطاة كما فسرت لك في ردي السابق الذي لم ارى ردا عليه...




> كنت اتمنى ان لا تقولني ما لم اقل. عرضت عليك كل معاني "الكلمة". فقلت انه لا يمكن ان تقصد بها الحروف. والاحتمال الثاني: الكلمة بمعنى "الامر" وهذا ليس اقنوم. والاحتمال الثالث: الكلمة بمعنى فعل التكلم, والأفعال ليست اقانيم. لذلك انتهينا الى نتيجة ان الكلمة لا يقصد بها المعنى الظاهر. والدليل من كلامك نفسه حيث قلتم ان الكلمة معناها فكر الله. وبذلك نكون قد اتفقنا انه تعبير مجازي. لكن الخلاف فيما يلي:


 

بصراحة شئ مؤسف ان نراك بهذه الطرقة التي لا تنتبه بها لردود الاخرين و شرحهم للامور

وضحنا شو معنى الكلمة و و معنى الاقنوم الابن, فأن تريد ان تقتنع به ام لا هذا امر يرجعلك, لكن لا يحق لك ان تغلط او تكعن بتفسيرنا للامور, لذلك ارجوا منك الانتباه لهذه النقطة





> نحن لا نقول (ان فكر الله يصلي لله). لكن في كتابك الابن يصلي للآب, وكما تعلم لا دخل للتجسد هنا لأن الجسد لا يصلي.


 
صلاة المسيح شرحناها في موضوع اخر, فرجاءا لا تشتت الموضوع







> ونحن لا نقول (ان الله لا يدين أحد و اعطى كل الدينونة لفكره). لكنكم تقولون في انجيل يوحنا: (الاب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن) فكيف يكون الابن هو الكلمة التي تقصدون بها فكر الله؟


 
الى متى مع حالة اقتطاف النصوص و تؤيل النص الى المشتهى...


لنقرأ الاعداد الي قبلها و بعدها لنهفم النص




> 17 فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الآن وانا اعمل.
> 
> 18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه. لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله
> 
> ...


​هذا يؤكد أنه لا يعمل الآب الديان بدون الابن، ولا الابن الديان بدون الآب، لهما سلطان واحد، يعملان معًا.
الآب لا يدين أحدًا، ليس لأنه بلا سلطان، ولكن هذه هي مسرته أن الابن الذي بذل ذاته يدين البشرية. لقد خلقنا الآب بابنه، وخلصنا بموته، ويديننا خلاله. صار المسيح رأسًا للكنيسة بعمله الخلاصي، صار فـوق الكل (اف ١: ١١)، رأس كل رجلٍ (١ كو ١١: ٣)، لذلك فهو الذي يتمم ذلك بأن يتمتع مؤمنيه بشركة مجده. وهو الذي بدأ المعركة ضد مملكة الظلمة، فيعلن في الدينونة تحطيمها تمامًا. إن كان الابن في تواضعه قد صار ابن الإنسان واحتمل الموت موت الصليب، فإنه يظهر أيضًا كابن الإنسان ليخجل ويخزي الذين رفضوه وطعنوه بحربة عدم الإيمان به.

​​​


> ونحن لا نقول ان (فكر الله لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيء وكما يسمع يدين) لكن انجيل يوحنا 30:5 يقول ( انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين)


 

لا اله الا المسيح
نفس الحلة تتكرر و تكرر, اقتطاف للنصوص و تفسير للمشتهى...

بنستخدم اعيننا التي اعطاناها الله و نقرأ بعض الاعداء السابقة و اللاحقة



> 25الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.
> 26​لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ان تكون له حياة في ذاته. ​
> 
> 27​واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان. ​
> ...





كلام المسيح في العدد 30 كأن المسيح يقول هنا: "إنكم لم تبصروا فيّ فعلاً غريبًا مخالفًا، ولا عملاً لا يريده أبي. اي هو ان كل ما يعمله هو من الله, وهو الله نفسه, اذ كل الاعمال التي عملها المسيح هي بمشيئته التي هي مشيئة الله بكونه واحدا​ 

*ملاحظة:  اي اقتطاف للنصوص او اي تفسير شخصي لأي اية في اي رد, يؤدي الى حذف الرد بالكــــــــــــامل*

سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (18 يناير 2006)

الزميل المحترم ماي روك قد اتهمتني اكثر من مرة اني أؤول من عندي رغم اني ألتزم فقط بصريح النص. ورغم انك لم تأتي بقول من مفسريكم يقول عكس ما استشهدتُ به من نصوص. كتابك يقول ان الآب لن يدين أحد والابن هو الديان وكتابك يقول ان الروح القدس المعزي لا يتكلم من نفسه بل يتكلم بما يسمع. فلا ادري لماذا ترفض ذلك وفي نفس الوقت ذهبت تشرح لماذا لن يدين الآب أحد وكأني اعترض على ذلك!!!  ثم أطلتم في شرح لماذا الابن هو الديان! هل اعترض احد على ذلك؟ بل قد أعدت ما تقوله انت: الآب لن يدين أحد وترك الدينونة لفكره. انت الذي قلت ان الابن هو الكلمة أي فكر الله. ولست انا !

اعلم اني سأٌتهم بالخروج عن الموضوع اذا علقت على مداخلتك السابقة لذلك الافضل ان ارد في موضوع مستقل بعنوان : الكلمة والروح القدس في المسيحية والإسلام. وسترى اني لن افسر من عندي أي شيء.  بل هي أسئلة غاية في البساطة أتمنى ان اجد لها جواباً.


----------



## almanse (18 يناير 2006)

بسبب الحذف الغير مبرر لمداخلاتي سأرى هل سيتكرر نفس لشيء اذا طرحت نقطة واحدة فقط وفي صلب الموضوع.

قلتَ ان الابن هو الكلمة وهو فكر الله. هذا كلامك
فكيف يقول كتابك ان الآب لن يدين أحد وترك الدينونة للابن اي فكره. 
كل ردك كان عن اسباب دينونة الابن للعالم بدل الآب. وما زال السؤال قائماً:
كيف لا يدين الله أحد وأعطى الدينونة لفكره.

أما عشرات الأسئلة اتي حذفت فلا داعي لاعادتها ما دمنا لم نحصل على رد لأبسط سؤال في صلب العلاقة بين الاقانيم. .

ولانه لا يوجد جواب ستحذف مداخلتي هنا ايضاً عاجلاً ام آجلاً. 

والحمد لله ان جعل الله دينه لا يناقض العقل.
تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> بسبب الحذف الغير مبرر لمداخلاتي سأرى هل سيتكرر نفس لشيء اذا طرحت نقطة واحدة فقط وفي صلب الموضوع.
> 
> قلتَ ان الابن هو الكلمة وهو فكر الله. هذا كلامك
> فكيف يقول كتابك ان الآب لن يدين أحد وترك الدينونة للابن اي فكره.
> ...


 


> هذا يؤكد أنه لا يعمل الآب الديان بدون الابن، ولا الابن الديان بدون الآب، لهما سلطان واحد، يعملان معًا.
> الآب لا يدين أحدًا، ليس لأنه بلا سلطان، ولكن هذه هي مسرته أن الابن الذي بذل ذاته يدين البشرية. لقد خلقنا الآب بابنه، وخلصنا بموته، ويديننا خلاله. صار المسيح رأسًا للكنيسة بعمله الخلاصي، صار فـوق الكل (اف ١: ١١)، رأس كل رجلٍ (١ كو ١١: ٣)، لذلك فهو الذي يتمم ذلك بأن يتمتع مؤمنيه بشركة مجده. وهو الذي بدأ المعركة ضد مملكة الظلمة، فيعلن في الدينونة تحطيمها تمامًا. إن كان الابن في تواضعه قد صار ابن الإنسان واحتمل الموت موت الصليب، فإنه يظهر أيضًا كابن الإنسان ليخجل ويخزي الذين رفضوه وطعنوه بحربة عدم الإيمان به.


 

اما عن ردودك الي تدعي حذفناها, فلا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم...

ربنا يهدي العقول...


----------



## almanse (18 يناير 2006)

> اما عن ردودك الي تدعي حذفناها, فلا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم...


عزيزي مادمت لا تعرف عن ماذا أتكلم  إذاً سأعيد غذا او بعد غذ نفس الكلام الذي حذف خطأ. 
لكن الآن لنرى هل تفضلتم الجواب على سؤالي البسيط؟؟


> هذا يؤكد أنه لا يعمل الآب الديان بدون الابن، ولا الابن الديان بدون الآب، لهما سلطان واحد، يعملان معًا.


لم اعترض على ذلك وهذا يعني انهما شخصان اثنان يعملان معاً.  واحد سيدين والآخر لن يدين. اين الجواب عن السؤال؟


> الآب لا يدين أحدًا، ليس لأنه بلا سلطان،


لم يعترض احد على ذلك ايضاً. 


> ولكن هذه هي مسرته أن الابن الذي بذل ذاته يدين البشرية. لقد خلقنا الآب بابنه، وخلصنا بموته، ويديننا خلاله. صار المسيح رأسًا للكنيسة بعمله الخلاصي، صار فـوق الكل (اف ١: ١١)، رأس كل رجلٍ (١ كو ١١: ٣)، لذلك فهو الذي يتمم ذلك بأن يتمتع مؤمنيه بشركة مجده. وهو الذي بدأ المعركة ضد مملكة الظلمة، فيعلن في الدينونة تحطيمها تمامًا. إن كان الابن في تواضعه قد صار ابن الإنسان واحتمل الموت موت الصليب،


كل هذا الكلام  عن سبب دينونة الابن للعالم. لم يعترض احد على ذلك.  والسؤال مازال قائماً.


> فإنه يظهر أيضًا كابن الإنسان ليخجل ويخزي الذين رفضوه وطعنوه بحربة عدم الإيمان به.


هل ستتراجع الآن لتقول ان فكر الله ليس الديان؟ لا اظنك تفعل, اما التجسد لا يغير شيء لان الجسد ليس مصدراً للقرارات التي تدين العالم. سواء ظهر الابن في جسد ام لم يظهر. 

انتهى كلامك يا عزيزي ولا جواب على سؤالي البسيط. .
من قال ان الابن هو فكر الله? انت
من قال ان الآب لن يدين أحد؟ انت وكتابك.
من قال ان فكر الله هو الديان؟ انت. ام يا ترى افتريت عليك? 

 ولا أظنك تخفي او تحذف جملة تؤمن بها. على كل حال انت اعترفت ولم تنكر ان عقيدتك تقول:
*( الله لن يدين أحد لكن فكر الله هو الذي سيدين) !!!!!!!!!  *هذا يكفيني والحكم للعاقل.


> ربنا يهدي العقول...


آمين.

.


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> لم اعترض على ذلك وهذا يعني انهما شخصان اثنان يعملان معاً. واحد سيدين والآخر لن يدين. اين الجواب عن السؤال؟
> .


 

لم يقل احد قط مثل على هذا الشئ, و لنأتي الى الادلة

"من رآني فقد رأى الاب" (يو 14: 9) "انا و الاب واحد" (يو 10 :30)




> هل ستتراجع الآن لتقول ان فكر الله ليس الديان؟ لا اظنك تفعل, اما التجسد لا يغير شيء لان الجسد ليس مصدراً للقرارات التي تدين العالم. سواء ظهر الابن في جسد ام لم يظهر.


 

اتراجع ايه و كلاه ايه؟؟؟ هو انا بلعب معاك استغمايه لو بألف ردود من عندي...







> انتهى كلامك يا عزيزي ولا جواب على سؤالي البسيط. .
> من قال ان الابن هو فكر الله? انت
> من قال ان الآب لن يدين أحد؟ انت وكتابك.
> من قال ان فكر الله هو الديان؟ انت. ام يا ترى افتريت عليك?
> ...


 


لا اله الا المسيح


مداخلتي كانت تهدف لاظهار, ان الاب و الابن لهم سلطان واحد, و مثل ما شرحت قول الله لن يدين بل المسيح هو الديان معناه ان الاب و الابن هم واحد وهو اشارة الى وحدانية السلطان و وحدانية الجوهر, فانا بقولي ان الله يدين بفكره, اي ان الله يدين بالمسيح 


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (18 يناير 2006)

> اتراجع ايه و كلاه ايه؟؟؟ هو انا بلعب معاك استغمايه لو بألف ردود من عندي...


نعم لأنك اردت التحجج بالتجسد علماً ان الجسد لا يدين. ايضاً بعد ان اعترفت ان الآب لن يدين كما يقول كتابك, الآن تنكر هذا الكلام! وتقول :


> لم يقل احد قط مثل على هذا الشئ, و لنأتي الى الادلة
> "من رآني فقد رأى الاب" (يو 14: 9) "انا و الاب واحد" (يو 10 :30)


ماداما واحد فضع الله مكان الآب و الابن : انجيل يوحنا (الله لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة لله) هل تقبل ذلك؟ 
ماذا تفهم مني اذا قلت لك (لن أتخذ القرار وتركت القرار لنفسي) !
الكنيسة تستعمل عبارة "شخص" Three Persons but One God . اذاً الآب والابن هما شخصان عاقلان أحد لن يدين والآخر سيدين وقد فسرتم بنفسكم لماذا يستحق الابن ذلك. القصة ليست "لعبة استغمايه" كما تقول, بل اقرارك تارة وإنكارك تارة ان الآب لن يدين, لهو خير دليل على ما تواجهه فكرة التثليث من تضارب.



> مداخلتي كانت تهدف لاظهار, ان الاب و الابن لهم سلطان واحد, و مثل ما شرحت قول الله لن يدين بل المسيح هو الديان معناه ان الاب و الابن هم واحد وهو اشارة الى وحدانية السلطان و وحدانية الجوهر, فانا بقولي ان الله يدين بفكره, اي ان الله يدين بالمسيح


نعم اتفق معك تماماً : الله يدين بفكره لكن الاقنوم الاول لن يدين احد كما يقول كتابك وكما شرحت لنا بنفسك مشكوراً. الآن لم يبقى لنا سوى الدعاء علّ احدهم يقتنع بهذا المنطق.

ثم استشهدتم كثيراً بالوحدانية في الجوهر؟ فما هو ذلك الجوهر؟ أقنوم رابع؟ ليتك توضح.
الجوهر تعريفه عند العقلاء يا عزيزي هو ذلك المصدر الذي يجعل المشيئة واحدة. فإذا تعددت المشيئة تعدد الجوهر. و لنأتي الى الادلة: 
انجيل يوحنا 38:6 لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني.
الابن من السماء قبل ان يتجسد نزل لـــــيــــس ليعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الذي ارسله.
فكيف يكون لجوهر الاقانيم أكثر من مشيئة؟ 
سؤال يطرح نفسه.


تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> نعم لأنك اردت التحجج بالتجسد علماً ان الجسد لا يدين. ايضاً بعد ان اعترفت ان الآب لن يدين كما يقول كتابك, الآن تنكر هذا الكلام! وتقول :


 
الى متى مع تحريف الكلام عن وضعه.... يا اخي في اي مشاركة انا قلت ان الجسد هو الذي يدين؟ ارجوا منك ان تقتبس المشاركة التي ذكرت فيها ما تتدعي و الا فأنك تحول الكلام عن موضعه و هذا ميزة غير مرحب بها في المنتدى





> ماداما واحد فضع الله مكان الآب و الابن : انجيل يوحنا (الله لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة لله) هل تقبل ذلك؟
> ماذا تفهم مني اذا قلت لك (لن أتخذ القرار وتركت القرار لنفسي) !


 
لتقريب الصورة لك:

انا استطيع القول, لن اتأخذ القرار بيدي بل بعقلي






> الكنيسة تستعمل عبارة "شخص" Three Persons but One God . اذاً الآب والابن هما شخصان عاقلان أحد لن يدين والآخر سيدين وقد فسرتم بنفسكم لماذا يستحق الابن ذلك. القصة ليست "لعبة استغمايه" كما تقول, بل اقرارك تارة وإنكارك تارة ان الآب لن يدين, لهو خير دليل على ما تواجهه فكرة التثليث من تضارب.


 

هذه اخر فرصة لك, لو حتبدأ بالمراوغة مرة ثانية و تذكر لي ان الاب و الابن هما شخصان مداخلتك تحذف بالكامل

يعني هو انا خايف منك ولا من غيرك, ليه ما اقول انهم سخصان او اكثر؟

بعدين الظاهر لغتك الانجليزية ضعيفة, اذ ركزت على ثلاث اشخص لكن نسيت اله واحد

و كما ذكرت سابقا, نرجع للنسخة الاصلية اذا اردنا تؤيل المعنى و قصده

فكلمة اقنوم هي الكلمة المستخدمة و ليس لها بديل مشابه لا بالعربية و لا بالانجليزية...




> نعم اتفق معك تماماً : الله يدين بفكره لكن الاقنوم الاول لن يدين احد كما يقول كتابك وكما شرحت لنا بنفسك مشكوراً. الآن لم يبقى لنا سوى الدعاء علّ احدهم يقتنع بهذا المنطق.


 
عم بتكرر السؤال و انا عم بكرر الجواب... هل انت بطئ الفهم الى هذه الدرجة ... دا انا لو كنت افهم بحيطة كان فهمت... عجبي عليك بتطرح اسألة لا تقرأ اجوبتها او لا تستعوبها

بأقتبس من جديد



> هذا يؤكد أنه لا يعمل الآب الديان بدون الابن، ولا الابن الديان بدون الآب، لهما سلطان واحد، يعملان معًا


 





> و لنأتي الى الادلة:
> انجيل يوحنا 38:6 لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني.
> الابن من السماء قبل ان يتجسد نزل لـــــيــــس ليعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الذي ارسله.
> فكيف يكون لجوهر الاقانيم أكثر من مشيئة؟
> سؤال يطرح نفسه


 
ارد على سؤالك اولا :

*جاء من السماء، لا ليعمل حسب الدوافع البشرية، بل حسب حكمته الإلهية غير المحدودة، حسب صلاحه ورحمته. فالأهواء اليهودية تزدري بالعشارين والخطاة، وتغلق باب السماء أمام الأمم، أما مراحم الله فتحتضنهم. جاء الابن الكلمة ليعلن عن هذه المراحم الإلهية.*
*v "قد نزلت من السماء"، أي صرت إنسانًا حسب مسرة الله الآب الصالحة، ورفضت أن أنخرط في أعمال غير موافقة لمشيئة الله، حتى أحقق لهم - أولئك الذين يؤمنون بي - الحياة الأبدية والقيامة من الأموات، محطمًا قوة الموت. واحتمل التحقير من اليهود والشتائم والسب والإهانات والجلدات والبصق، والأدهى من ذلك شهادة الزور، وآخر الكل الموت.*
*ستفهمون لماذا لم يكن المسيح مخلصنا يريد الآلام التي على الصليب، ومع ذلك أرادها لأجلنا، ولأجل مسرة الله الآب الصالحة، لأنه حين كان على وشك الخروج للآلام أيضًا، جعل حديثه إلى الله (الآب) قائلاً ما قاله في صيغة صلاة: "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" (مت ٢٦: ٣٩). لأنه وهو الله الكلمة، غير المائت، وغير الفاسد، والحياة ذاتها بالطبيعة، لم يقدر أن يرتعب أمام الموت. وإني أعتقد إن ذلك واضح للجميع، إذ وهو له أن يرتعد أمام الموت حين كان على مشارفه، لكن يُظهر أنه بالحقيقة إنسان... باتحاد الطبيعة البشرية بالكلمة أُعيدت إلى ما يليق بالله من إقدامٍ، واستعيدت إلى غرض شريف، أعني أن الطبيعة البشرية لم تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا لإرادتها الذاتية بل بالأحرى تتبع القصد الإلهي، مهيأة على الفور للركض إلى مهما يدعوها إليه ناموس خالقها.*
*أرأيتم كيف أن المسيح لم يكن يريد الموت بسبب الجسد، ولا هوان التألم، ومع هذا أراده، حتى يتمم مقاصد مسرة الآب الصالحة لأجل العالم أجمع، أي حياة وخلاص الجميع.*​ 


*الله يريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون، لكنه لا يلزمهم بالخلاص قهرًا كما لو كانوا قطعًا حجرية، بل يتعامل معهم ككائنات عاقلة لها كمال الحرية.*
*v ماذا تقول؟ هل إرادتك شيء، وإرادته شيء آخر؟ لئلا يشك أحد في هذا صاحب هذا بما جاء بعد ذلك. ما قاله هو هذا: "جئت لا لأفعل شيئًا إلا ما يريده الآب، فليست لي إرادة من ذاتي تختلف عن تلك التي للآب، فإن كل ما للآب هو لي، وما لي هو للآب. فإن كان ما للآب وما للابن مشترك فبحق يقول:"ليس لأعمل مشيئتي"... لأني كما قلت في موضع آخر إنه كان يحجب الأمور العالية إلى حين ويرغب في أن يبرهن أنه لو قال: "هذه هي إرادتي" لكانوا يحتقرونه. لذلك يقول: "لأنني أتعاون مع تلك الإرادة"، راغبًا أن يردعهم بالأكثر. وكأنه يقول: "ماذا تظنون؟ هل تغضبوني بعدم إيمانكم؟ لا، فإنكم تغضبون أبي "وهذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل ما أعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئًا" (39). هنا يظهر أنه ليس في حاجة إلى خدمتهم، فإنه لم يأتِ لنفعه الخاص، وإنما لأجل خلاصهم لا لينال كرامة منهم... فما جاء قبل ذلك وبعده هو أنه يسعي بكل غيرة أن يظهر بأنه جاء لأجل خلاصهم. وهو يقول أنه يجلب مجدًا للآب حتى لا يتشككوا فيه.*



والان نأتي الى التحذير الاخير الاخير

انت ذكرت نص و كرت انه معناه تعدد المشيئة, و الاجدر بك كان ان تطرحه على شكل سؤال على على شكل خلاصة, بالتالي يعتبر هذا اخر انذار لك, اذ قمت بأرفاق النصوص و تؤيلها على سكل خلاصة من عندك, فردك يحذف بالكامل و لا تسألني لماذا حذف, فقد سأمت من محاورات الاطفال هذه التي فيها المحاور الطفل لا يهتم بأبسط حقوق الحوار و لا يلتزم بها


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## almanse (22 يناير 2006)

ابدأ بما ختمت به. تقول:


> والان نأتي الى التحذير الاخير الاخير
> انت ذكرت نص و كرت انه معناه تعدد المشيئة, و الاجدر بك كان ان تطرحه على شكل سؤال على على شكل خلاصة, بالتالي يعتبر هذا اخر انذار لك, اذ قمت بأرفاق النصوص و تؤيلها على سكل خلاصة من عندك, فردك يحذف بالكامل و لا تسألني لماذا حذف, فقد سأمت من محاورات الاطفال هذه التي فيها المحاور الطفل لا يهتم بأبسط حقوق الحوار و لا يلتزم بها


شيء مؤسف حقاً, هل هذا ما قدرت عليه؟ سباب ونعت الآخر "بالحيطه" والطفل وقلة الفهم؟ طيب هل ستسمي كل من قال ان الله ثلاثة اشخاص بالأطفال وبقليلي الفهم؟ سنرى من منا يتكلم بالدليل ومن ينزل بالحوار الى مستوى الشخصنة. 
تقول الكنيسة القبطية بان الله ثلاثة اشخاص:  three persons in one
وهذا هو الدليل:  www.coptic.net/articles/OneGodInTrinity.txt 
فتأمل موقفك المحرج هنا: 


> هذه اخر فرصة لك, لو حتبدأ بالمراوغة مرة ثانية و تذكر لي ان الاب و الابن هما شخصان مداخلتك تحذف بالكامل
> يعني هو انا خايف منك ولا من غيرك, ليه ما اقول انهم سخصان او اكثر؟


انت لست خائف لكنك لا تعلم وتناقض كنيستك فهل ستحذف كلامها ام ستسبها هي الأخرى؟ عن أي حوار طفولي تتحدث وانت تهاجم المحاور بسبب خطأ من عندك؟ هذه مواقع اخرى اذا لم تكن تتبع الكنيسة القبطية:
http://www.christiananswers.net/q-eden/edn-t002.html
http://www.apuritansmind.com/ChristianWalk/WatsonThomasTrinity.htm
http://www.christiancrafters.com/sermon_trinity.htm
http://www.fatheralexander.org/booklets/english/god.htm
هل تريد المزيد؟ فقط اخبرني
كل الكنائس يستعملون عبارة :  persons فلا أدري هل تخجل من ذلك ام تجهله؟ 
الكنيسة تقول ايضاً ان الناسوت شخص منفصل ايضاً. وضع الف خط عل كلمة : separate
Christ was two separate persons, the one divine and beyond the
reach of human frailty, and the other human and susceptible to all the
fragility of the flesh. 
http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/CyrilPillarOfFaith.txt
إذاً يا عزيزي الكنيسة تقول ان الاقانيم هم ثلاثة أشخاص وهي نفسها تقول ان المسيح كان شخصين منفصلين : شخص لاهوتي وشخص ناسوتي.  Christ was two separate persons 


> بعدين الظاهر لغتك الانجليزية ضعيفة, اذ ركزت على ثلاث اشخص لكن نسيت اله واحد


So 
so tell me what you may conclude form this phrase? Three persons but one god? are they three PERSONS or NOT?  
Can you teach me English plz?


> و كما ذكرت سابقا, نرجع للنسخة الاصلية اذا اردنا تؤيل المعنى و قصده
> فكلمة اقنوم هي الكلمة المستخدمة و ليس لها بديل مشابه لا بالعربية و لا بالانجليزية...


في أي تاريخ استُعمِلت اول مرة كلمة اقنوم لوصف الله الثالوث؟ وفي أي كتاب قبل أو وقت المسيح؟ لن تجد. بل هي كلمة ادخلتها الكنيسة ولن تجدها في أي كتاب سماوي. اين الدليل وعن اية نسخة اصلية تتحدث؟ لا توجد كلمة اقنوم في كتابك ولا اليهود آمنت بالاقانيم. لم يستعملها يسوع ولا قالها أي حواري. اية نسخة اصلية جاءت فيها عبارة اقنوم باللفظ  حتى تطالبني ببديل لكلمة ليست في كتابك المقدس؟ وأذكرك نحن نتحدث عن مصطلح وكلمة (اقنوم) وليس عن تأويلات او معاني مرادفة. 



انتظر ردك على الكنائس التي تقول ان الله ثلاثة اشخاص لاهوتيين وشخص ناسوتي. وبالدليل.
هل ستتطاول عليها وتسبها وتصفها بقله الفهم هي أيضاً؟ أجب بصراحة ما رأيك في أي شخص يقول ان الله ثلاثة اشخاص والناسوت شخص رابع؟

بقية النقاط لن ارد عليها بعد ان ننتهي من هذه لنقطة حتى لا تبحث عن أية حجة للحذف. وسألزمك بقول مفسرينكم.


تحياتي.


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> ابدأ بما ختمت به. تقول:
> 
> شيء مؤسف حقاً, هل هذا ما قدرت عليه؟ سباب ونعت الآخر "بالحيطه" والطفل وقلة الفهم؟ طيب هل ستسمي كل من قال ان الله ثلاثة اشخاص بالأطفال وبقليلي الفهم؟ سنرى من منا يتكلم بالدليل ومن ينزل بالحوار الى مستوى الشخصنة.


 
سبحان من جعل من ذكر الحقائق سباب و نعت!






> تقول الكنيسة القبطية بان الله ثلاثة اشخاص: three persons in one
> وهذا هو الدليل: www.coptic.net/articles/OneGodInTrinity.txt
> فتأمل موقفك المحرج هنا:


 
انا ارفض ما تقوله ان الكنيسة تقول ان الله ثلاث اشخاص لكن اتقبل three persons in on God

وذلك بسبب ان كلمة person لا تعني شخص فقط, لكنك بسبب ضعفك في اللغة الانجليزية فهمتها على انها شخص, و دعي لي مهمة تصحيحك و تقويمك في هذا الامر

افتح اي كتاب قاموس انجليزي عربي و ابحث عن كلمة person

و يمكنك الاستعانة بأحدى القواميس الالكتورنية ك

http://www-old.ectaco.com/online/diction.php3?refid=668&lang=3&word=person&direction=1

 لتجد الاتي:

ذات, شخص, إنسان, بشر, نفر, فرد, جسد اِنسان, *النفس*, *الذات*, *أقنوم*


فيا اخ منسي, الظاهر انك تناسيت اللغة الانجليزية و معاني مفردتاها, اذ كان الاجدر بك التحري عن معنى كلمة person و من بعد ذلك تبني نظريتك, اذ انا لا ارفض three person in one God
بما ان اظهرنا ان كلمة person تعني ذات و اقنوم ايضا






> الكنيسة تقول ايضاً ان الناسوت شخص منفصل ايضاً. وضع الف خط عل كلمة : separate
> Christ was two separate persons, the one divine and beyond the
> reach of human frailty, and the other human and susceptible to all the
> fragility of the flesh.
> http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/CyrilPillarOfFaith.txt


 
الناسوت ليس له علاقة بالثالوث, فعجبي انك تتكلم عن الثالوث و لا تعرف اقانيمه...




> إذاً يا عزيزي الكنيسة تقول ان الاقانيم هم ثلاثة أشخاص وهي نفسها تقول ان المسيح كان شخصين منفصلين : شخص لاهوتي وشخص ناسوتي. Christ was two separate persons


 

هذا ما ارفضه و هذا ما احذرك بسببه, ان تفسر الكمات بحسب مشتهاك, فكلمة person لا تعني شخص فقط, هذا و قد عرفت في موضوع اخر ما معنى الشخص و الشخصية بحسب اللغة العربية

فنعم المسيح كلن يحتوى على لاهوت و على ناسوت, لكن هذا ليس له اي علاقة بالثالوث الذي نتكلم عنه, اذ انت بالظبط الذي يقرأ عدة قصص و من ثم يخرج بخلاصة واحدة من مجموع هذه القصص, فكان الاجدر بك ان تكون اشطر من هيك و تجيبلي نص يقول 
three separate persons in one God

فالناسوت و اللاهوت فين, و الثالوث فين.... 



> So
> so tell me what you may conclude form this phrase? Three persons but one god? are they three PERSONS or NOT?
> Can you teach me English plz?


 


First of all, you need to learn how to write english. Usually we start the sentence with a capital letter, but never mind, even when you have so many grammatical mistakes I will skip it and not take it into consideration, because this is simply out of sense to ignore the main subjuct and start focusing on other things. Let me answer your question about the three persons on one God, yes as we have seen above, the definition of "person" gave the exact meaning as we say it in the mother language

​


> في أي تاريخ استُعمِلت اول مرة كلمة اقنوم لوصف الله الثالوث؟ وفي أي كتاب قبل أو وقت المسيح؟ لن تجد. بل هي كلمة ادخلتها الكنيسة ولن تجدها في أي كتاب سماوي. اين الدليل وعن اية نسخة اصلية تتحدث؟ لا توجد كلمة اقنوم في كتابك ولا اليهود آمنت بالاقانيم. لم يستعملها يسوع ولا قالها أي حواري. اية نسخة اصلية جاءت فيها عبارة اقنوم باللفظ حتى تطالبني ببديل لكلمة ليست في كتابك المقدس؟ وأذكرك نحن نتحدث عن مصطلح وكلمة (اقنوم) وليس عن تأويلات او معاني مرادفة.


 
لقد رفضت الكنيسة استخدام كلمة " شخص "، لأنَّ هذه الكلمة قد توحي لبعض الناس بكائن بشريّ له حدوده وشكله وملامحه. فتحاشيًا لكلّ تصوّر خاطئ ولكلّ تحديد للأثسخاص الإلهيّة، لجأت الكنيسة إلى كلمة غير عربيّة، مصدرها سريانيّ. وقد استخدمت كلمة أقنوم في اللاهوت المسيحيّ للإشارة إلى الأشخاص الإلهيّة الثلاثة. وهى لا تستخدم فى أي مجال آخر غير هذا المجال. 



والان بعد ان اظهرنا لك معنى كلمة person و المقصود بها و كيفية التعامل مع هذه الكلمة من قبل الكنيسة, فلو رجعنا الى التفسير الانجليزي لكلمة person

In colloquial English, person is often synonymous with human. However, in philosophy, there have been debates over the precise meaning and correct usage of the word, and what the criteria for personhood are. ​كما و انصحك بقرأة الموقع التالية الذي يفصل كلمة person تفيلا مملا مما لا بترك اي مجال للشك معنى الكلمة و معنى استخدامها

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

زي ما وعدتك, اي كلام من عندك بأن الثالوث ثلاث اشخاص بدون دلائل كتابية او كنيسية يحذف, و ها انا حققت وعدي لك...


----------



## almanse (23 يناير 2006)

الكتاب غريب على الطريق للكاتب جـون رسـل. المترجم قسطندي شوملي الموقع servant13  الذي تنقل منه التفاسير .
(واحد في ثلاثة اشخاص - الآب والابن والروح القدس – ) 
http://servant13.net/stranger/chapter10.htm

الآن لماذا حذفت بقية المداخة؟ ولمذا ترفض المصدر؟


----------



## almanse (23 يناير 2006)

> زي ما وعدتك, اي كلام من عندك بأن الثالوث ثلاث اشخاص بدون دلائل كتابية او كنيسية يحذف, و ها انا حققت وعدي لك...


الكتاب غريب على الطريق للكاتب جـون رسـل. المترجم قسطندي شوملي الموقع servant13 الذي تنقل منه التفاسير .


> سبحان من جعل من ذكر الحقائق سباب و نعت!


إذاً لا تغضب اذا وصفتُ لك الحقائق كما هي بالدليل والأدب. أما بعض كلماتك فهي تسيئ اليك والى الكنيسة في النهاية. وسأقول لك كيف سببت علمائك معتقداً انك تتطاول علي. لذلك بدل ان ادخل معك في سباب ومهاترات الافضل ان أسألك مباشرة: هل تدعي انك أعلم من قسطندي شوملي في اللغات وانه جاهل لأنه يقول ان الاقانيم هي ثلاثة اشخاص متساوية؟ أنت تقول عمن يقول ذلك انه 


> (جاهل) (بسبب ضعفه في اللغة الانجليزية فهمها على انها شخص).


فهل ستتراجع عن موقفك أم مازلت ترى ان قسطندي شوملي وموقع servant13 الذي تنقل منه التفاسير والقائمين عليه من آباء وقساوسة كلهم جهلة لأنهم يقبلون هذا القول؟
(واحد في ثلاثة اشخاص - الآب والابن والروح القدس – ) 
http://servant13.net/stranger/chapter10.htm


> :انا ارفض ما تقوله ان الكنيسة تقول ان الله ثلاث اشخاص


عزيزي ارفض كما تشاء فرأيك غير معتبر إذا اختلفت مع الكنيسة. كان الأحرى بك ان تتأكد أكثر قبل ان تضع فسك في هذا الموقف المحرج.


> لكنك بسبب ضعفك في اللغة الانجليزية فهمتها على انها شخص,


هل هذا الكلام لي ام لكل من قال ان الاقانيم اشخاص؟ الصراحة أنت تتطاول على علمائك وقساوستك دون ان تدري.


> هذا ما ارفضه و هذا ما احذرك بسببه, ان تفسر الكمات بحسب مشتهاك, فكلمة person لا تعني شخص فقط, هذا و قد عرفت في موضوع اخر ما معنى الشخص و الشخصية بحسب اللغة العربية


بل انت من يتكلم حسب مشتهاه. الى متى ستنكر ما يقوله علماك العجم والعرب؟ هل نحن هنا للبحث عن الحق ام للجدال فقط؟ الشخص هو كائن عاقل متكلم. الآب والابن كائنان لاهوتيان عاقلان متكلمان يخاطبان بعضهما البعض. إذاً كلمة (شخص) استعملها قسطندي شوملي في مكانها الصحيح. 


> فنعم المسيح كلن يحتوى على لاهوت و على ناسوت, لكن هذا ليس له اي علاقة بالثالوث الذي نتكلم عنه,
> الناسوت ليس له علاقة بالثالوث, فعجبي انك تتكلم عن الثالوث و لا تعرف اقانيمه...


وعجبي انك لا تقرأ قبل ان ترد. كنا نتحدث عن معنى (الشخص). وان الكنائس تقول ان الله ثلاثة اشخاص والناسوت شخص رابع. إذاً نحن نتحدث عن العبارة هي نفسها بالعربية والانجليزية. أعلم ان لها وقع سيء في نظرك وترفضها. وهذه ظاهرة صحية لان الفطرة لا تقبل ان يكون الله اشخاص يخاطب احد الآخر ويسمع احد من الآخر ويأتمر بما يسمع: شخص (لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به) انجيل يوحنا 13:16. ولن اعيد عشرات الاعداد التي تفيد صراحة ان هناك خطاب بين الاقانيم وبين آمر ومأمور. بيني وبين التفاسير.


> اذ انت بالظبط الذي يقرأ عدة قصص و من ثم يخرج بخلاصة واحدة من مجموع هذه القصص,


والخلاصة انك لم تكن تعلم ان الكنائس بكل لغاتها تستعمل عبارة (اشخاص) وبسبب ذلك بدأت توزع السباب والاهانات يميناً وشمالاً فانقلب السحر على الساحر. 


> الاجدر بك ان تكون اشطر من هيك و تجيبلي نص يقولّ three separate persons in one God


بل كن انت اشطر مني واخبرني هل الجوهر هو أقنوم رابع ام صفة للاقانيم الثلاثة؟ أم ان الأقانيم هي صفة الجوهر. وهل الجوهر هو الذات أم لا أم ان الاقنوم الاول هو الذات فقط؟


> First of all, you need to learn how to write english. Usually we start the sentence with a capital letter, but
> never mind, even when you have so many grammatical mistakes


Well let me teach you first that you can NOT use the plural to describe the singular. Not starting a sentence with a capital letter is a single mistake, but describing it using plural is a ridiculous mistake! 


> because this is simply out of sense to ignore the main subjuct and start focusing on other things


You get it now, its not appropriate to act like teenagers ! 


> لقد رفضت الكنيسة استخدام كلمة " شخص "، لأنَّ هذه الكلمة قد توحي لبعض الناس بكائن بشريّ له حدوده وشكله وملامحه. فتحاشيًا لكلّ تصوّر خاطئ ولكلّ تحديد للأثسخاص الإلهيّة، لجأت الكنيسة إلى كلمة غير عربيّة، مصدرها سريانيّ. وقد استخدمت كلمة أقنوم في اللاهوت المسيحيّ للإشارة إلى الأشخاص الإلهيّة الثلاثة. وهى لا تستخدم فى أي مجال آخر غير هذا المجال.


أراك الآن تقبل بكلمة شخص لكن كل مشكلتك تبقى في فهم البعض وتصورهم ان الشخص له حدود بشرية. لا يا عزيزي لا أحد يعتقد ذلك بل الشخص كما اخبرتك وكما يفهمه الجميع هو كائن مدرك عاقل متكلم. وكل الأقانيم هي أشخاص مدركة عاقلة متكلمة مع بعضها البعض. 


> والان بعد ان اظهرنا لك معنى كلمة person و المقصود بها و كيفية التعامل مع هذه الكلمة من قبل الكنيسة, فلو رجعنا الى التفسير الانجليزي لكلمة person
> In colloquial English, person is often synonymous with human. However, in philosophy, there have been debates over the precise meaning and correct usage of the word, and what the criteria for personhood are.
> كما و انصحك بقرأة الموقع التالية الذي يفصل كلمة person تفيلا مملا مما لا بترك اي مجال للشك معنى الكلمة و معنى استخدامها
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person


سبحان الله خلقت مشكلة من عندك لم تُطرح اصلاً وترد عليها؟ انت ادعيت ان معنى الشخص غير واضح للبعض رغم ان ذلك ليس صحيحاً. لا يا عزيزي معنى "شخص" واضح للجميع ولا نختلف فيه. وكنيستك تستعملها ولا اظنك أعلم منها. ولا أظنك بعد اليوم ستستمر في سب من يقول عن الاقانيم أشخاص. إلا إذا قلت لي انك اعلم من الكنيسة ومن قسطندي شوملي وبقية الآباء.


> الى متى مع تحريف الكلام عن وضعه.... يا اخي في اي مشاركة انا قلت ان الجسد هو الذي يدين؟ ارجوا منك ان تقتبس المشاركة التي ذكرت فيها ما تتدعي و الا فأنك تحول الكلام عن موضعه و هذا ميزة غير مرحب بها في المنتدى


ومتى اتهمتك انك تقول ان الجسد يدين؟ أنا من قال ان الجسد لا يدين حتى لا يتحول الحوار الى الحديث عن التجسد. لأنك قلت (فإنه يظهر أيضًا كابن الإنسان ليخجل ويخزي الذين رفضوه وطعنوه بحربة عدم الإيمان به.) فأجبتك ان الجسد لا يغير من الامر شيء لان الجسد لا يدين. فما دخل الجسد في هذا الموضوع؟ 


> لتقريب الصورة لك: انا استطيع القول, لن اتأخذ القرار بيدي بل بعقلي


سبحان الله هل بذلك قربت الصورة؟ أي مفسر قال ذلك ام انها من جعبتك؟ مثلك غير مناسب وليس تقريبي بل وزاد الطين بلة. اليد لا ترسل الفكر كما ارسل الآب الابن. هل يقول عاقل: ( فكري لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا كما يسمع فكري من يدي يدين و دينونته عادلة لان فكري لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة يدي التي ارسلت فكري) طبعاً انت لن تقبل هذا الكلام لكن هذه هي نتيجة كلامك اذا استبدلت الآب باليد في انجيل يوحنا 30:5. ! هذا ليس مثل تقريبي لشرح كلام المسيح (الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة لابنه). 


> عم بتكرر السؤال و انا عم بكرر الجواب... هل انت بطئ الفهم الى هذه الدرجة ... دا انا لو كنت افهم بحيطة كان فهمت... عجبي عليك بتطرح اسألة لا تقرأ اجوبتها او لا تستعوبها
> بأقتبس من جديد: هذا يؤكد أنه لا يعمل الآب الديان بدون الابن، ولا الابن الديان بدون الآب، لهما سلطان واحد، يعملان معًا


اعصابك يا رجل وبارك لاعنيك بدل السباب. هل تقبل ان اسألك نفس سؤالك عن بطء الفهم لأنك لم تستوعب ان كنيستك تقول انهما شخصان عاقلان؟ حسنا لو سألت "الحيطة": شخصان عاقلان يعملان معاً أحد سيدين والآخر لن يدين. اترك الحكم "للحيطة"
ليت الحوار يرقى بعض الشيء, وحتى لا يكون النقاش طفولياً كما تقول علينا الاعتماد على المنطق وقوانينه. 
إذا جئت بكلمة ليس وحياً ولا تستطيع شرحها عقلاً فلن يقبلها منك عاقل لان 
أيّ خبر او عبارة او كلمة إذا لم تصلك وحياً فأنت مطالب بشرحها عقلاً لان مصدرها بشري. 
فهل وصلتنا كلمة أقنوم وحياً؟ لم يقلها المسيح ولا قالها كتبة الاناجيل ولن تجدها في العهد قديم ولا يؤمن بها اليهود. بل هي كلمة مستعارة مصدرها بشري لن تجد لها معنى ثابت.
هل يمكن شرحها عقلاً ؟ لا ! فلا أحد يعلم هل الاقنوم ذات او صفة او فعل! 
فتارة تعني الذات (الاقوم الاول) 
وتارة تعني الصفة كصفة الفكر والعلم: فهل نقول ان المُفكر شخص عاقل والفكر شخص عاقل آخر؟
وتارة تعني مجازا (الكلمة) نسألكم هل تقصدون الحروف تقلون لا. اذاً هي ليست كلمة. هل قصدون فعل الكلام؟ 
فهل يعقل ان نقول ان المتكلم شخص وفعل التكلم شخص آخر؟
إذاً عقلاً لا يمكنك ان تحدد هل الاقنوم ذات او صفة او فعل. ونقلاً لن تجد كلمة الاقنوم في أي كتاب سماوي. فهل هناك مصدر آخر غير الوحي او العقل؟ لن تجد.


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الكتاب غريب على الطريق للكاتب جـون رسـل. المترجم قسطندي شوملي الموقع servant13 الذي تنقل منه التفاسير .
> (واحد في ثلاثة اشخاص - الآب والابن والروح القدس – )
> http://servant13.net/stranger/chapter10.htm


 
كما وضحت مسبقا


لقد رفضت الكنيسة استخدام كلمة " شخص "، لأنَّ هذه الكلمة قد توحي لبعض الناس بكائن بشريّ له حدوده وشكله وملامحه. فتحاشيًا لكلّ تصوّر خاطئ ولكلّ تحديد للأثسخاص الإلهيّة، لجأت الكنيسة إلى كلمة غير عربيّة، مصدرها سريانيّ. وقد استخدمت كلمة أقنوم في اللاهوت المسيحيّ للإشارة إلى الأشخاص الإلهيّة الثلاثة. وهى لا تستخدم فى أي مجال آخر غير هذا المجال. 

اذ لو استخدمنا كلمة الشخص بدون الايحاء الى كائن بشري له حدوده و ملامحه فيصح استعمالها كأستعمال كلمة اقنوم, اما اذا تريد انت الاحياء ان كلمة ثلاث اشخاص تعني ثلاث كائنات و ثلاث مشيئات فهذا ما هو مرفوض


و لنقتبس بعض الشئ من ماهو موجود من الموقع




> يكشف لنا الكتاب المقدس الها هو في نفس الوقت الآب والابن والروح القدس - ثلاثة اشخاص ابديين ومتساوين، ويؤلفون كيان الله. ويكون هؤلاء الاشخاص الثلاثة وحدة ثلاثية او ثالوت، وهم في نفس الوقت الله الواحد والوحيد.
> وكانت هنالك عبر السنوات محاولات متنوعة لشرح فكرة الثالوث:
> 1- البيضة: لكل بيضة قشرة وبياض وصفار، ثلاثة اجزاء متميزة ولكنها تكون بيضة واحدة فقط


 




> اله ازلي، عارف للجميع، موجود في كل مكان في نفس الوقت، خلق جميع الكون، ثالوث، واحد في ثلاثة اشخاص - الآب والابن والروح القدس – يتساوون جميعا في الشخصية والقدرة. ان هذا الامر لا نستطيع سبر غوره! ورغم انه يصعب ادراك هذه المفاهيم، فان الكتاب المقدس يقول انها جميعا صحيحة.
> ان كلمة الله بالذات هي بيان عن الثالوث. ويوجد في اللغة العبرية كما هو الحال في اللغة العربية مفرد (واحد) ومثنى (اثنان فقط) وجمع (ثلاثة او اكثر) لاشكال الاسماء. وان كلمة الله في اللغة العبرية "الوهيم" هي جمع من الناحية النحوية، وتسمح بوجود ثلاثة ولكن لها معنى المفرد.
> الخفايا للرب الهنا والمعلنات لنا… سفر تثنية الاشتراع 29: 29


 

الناتج مما مكتوب, هو ليس ثلاثة اشخاص ذو ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة و كل واحد فيهم يملك مشيئته الخاصة, بل ثلاث اشخاص بمعنى الاقنوم في شخصية واحد, فلا يمكن ان يوجد ثلاث رجال بشخصية واحدة, اذن الكلام يفسر نفسه اذا قرأنا كل المقال لا نقتتف النصوص


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> فهل ستتراجع عن موقفك أم مازلت ترى ان قسطندي شوملي وموقع servant13 الذي تنقل منه التفاسير والقائمين عليه من آباء وقساوسة كلهم جهلة لأنهم يقبلون هذا القول؟
> (واحد في ثلاثة اشخاص - الآب والابن والروح القدس – )
> http://servant13.net/stranger/chapter10.htm
> 
> .


 
كان الاجدر ان تكمل الجملة, و دعني اكملها لك

يكشف لنا الكتاب المقدس الها هو في نفس الوقت الآب والابن والروح القدس - ثلاثة اشخاص ابديين ومتساوين، ويؤلفون كيان الله. ويكون هؤلاء الاشخاص الثلاثة وحدة ثلاثية او ثالوت، وهم في نفس الوقت الله الواحد والوحيد.



فهمت الفرق بين كلمة الشخص الي انت تستعملها و كلمة الشخص المقصود بها؟



بل انت من يتكلم حسب مشتهاه. الى متى ستنكر ما يقوله علماك العجم والعرب؟ هل نحن هنا للبحث عن الحق ام للجدال فقط؟ الشخص هو كائن عاقل متكلم. الآب والابن كائنان لاهوتيان عاقلان متكلمان يخاطبان بعضهما البعض. إذاً كلمة (شخص) استعملها قسطندي شوملي في مكانها الصحيح. 





> والخلاصة انك لم تكن تعلم ان الكنائس بكل لغاتها تستعمل عبارة (اشخاص) وبسبب ذلك بدأت توزع السباب والاهانات يميناً وشمالاً فانقلب السحر على الساحر.


 
انا من وضع لك اولا تحفظ الكنيسة عن استخدام كلمة الشخص و ذلك لان المراد به عدم التشتيت و القصد انه انسان كانئة كما اوضحت سابقا, كلمة الشخص مستخدمة لكن ضمن حدودها و اطارها اللغوي البحث, حيث حين استعملت كلمة الاقنوم لم تستخدم الا لهذا الغرض




> بل كن انت اشطر مني واخبرني هل الجوهر هو أقنوم رابع ام صفة للاقانيم الثلاثة؟ أم ان الأقانيم هي صفة الجوهر. وهل الجوهر هو الذات أم لا أم ان الاقنوم الاول هو الذات فقط؟


 
جوهر الله هو جوهر واحد وهو ضام الاقانيم الواحدة, يعني ثلاثة اقانيم في جوهر واحد





> Well let me teach you first that you can NOT use the plural to describe the singular. Not starting a sentence with a capital letter is a single mistake, but describing it using plural is a ridiculous mistake!
> 
> You get it now, its not appropriate to act like teenagers !


 

It seems like we got into "English writing debate" to prove who is best writing english, how silly?
When I said mistakes, I ment what I said, because it wasn't the only mistake you did. You have forgotten the comma before "that", but anyway let's keep focusing into our main subject.
​


> أراك الآن تقبل بكلمة شخص لكن كل مشكلتك تبقى في فهم البعض وتصورهم ان الشخص له حدود بشرية. لا يا عزيزي لا أحد يعتقد ذلك بل الشخص كما اخبرتك وكما يفهمه الجميع هو كائن مدرك عاقل متكلم. وكل الأقانيم هي أشخاص مدركة عاقلة متكلمة مع بعضها البعض.


 
دليل على ان كلمة الشخص المستعملة تدل على ان كل اقنوم هو شخص كائن لحاله و عاقل بعقله مستقل؟

يعني لا اعرف الى متى سأكرر اعادة نص المفسرين




> لقد رفضت الكنيسة استخدام كلمة " شخص "، لأنَّ هذه الكلمة قد توحي لبعض الناس بكائن بشريّ له حدوده وشكله وملامحه. فتحاشيًا لكلّ تصوّر خاطئ ولكلّ تحديد للأثسخاص الإلهيّة، لجأت الكنيسة إلى كلمة غير عربيّة، مصدرها سريانيّ. وقد استخدمت كلمة أقنوم في اللاهوت المسيحيّ للإشارة إلى الأشخاص الإلهيّة الثلاثة. وهى لا تستخدم فى أي مجال آخر غير هذا المجال.


 
و ايضا من الموقع الذي اقتبست منه





> يكشف لنا الكتاب المقدس الها هو في نفس الوقت الآب والابن والروح القدس - ثلاثة اشخاص ابديين ومتساوين، ويؤلفون كيان الله. ويكون هؤلاء الاشخاص الثلاثة وحدة ثلاثية او ثالوت، وهم في نفس الوقت الله الواحد والوحيد.
> وكانت هنالك عبر السنوات محاولات متنوعة لشرح فكرة الثالوث:
> 1- البيضة: لكل بيضة قشرة وبياض وصفار، ثلاثة اجزاء متميزة ولكنها تكون بيضة واحدة فقط


 




> اله ازلي، عارف للجميع، موجود في كل مكان في نفس الوقت، خلق جميع الكون، ثالوث، واحد في ثلاثة اشخاص - الآب والابن والروح القدس – يتساوون جميعا في الشخصية والقدرة. ان هذا الامر لا نستطيع سبر غوره! ورغم انه يصعب ادراك هذه المفاهيم، فان الكتاب المقدس يقول انها جميعا صحيحة.
> ان كلمة الله بالذات هي بيان عن الثالوث. ويوجد في اللغة العبرية كما هو الحال في اللغة العربية مفرد (واحد) ومثنى (اثنان فقط) وجمع (ثلاثة او اكثر) لاشكال الاسماء. وان كلمة الله في اللغة العبرية "الوهيم" هي جمع من الناحية النحوية، وتسمح بوجود ثلاثة ولكن لها معنى المفرد.
> الخفايا للرب الهنا والمعلنات لنا… سفر تثنية الاشتراع 29: 29


 

يعني بتناقض نفسك بنفسك, تقرأ, ثم تأتي بجملة ثم تنحرف عن معناها و مقصد الاخذ بها

فانا اطالبك بأي نص يقول ان الاقنوم شخص عاقل مستقل عن بقية الاقانيم, والا فكلامك هذا مجرد ادعاء لا دليل له


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

الزميل الفاضل متى اتهمتكم انكم تقوون ان الاقانيم منفصلة؟ كالعادة تختلق مشكلة وتطيل في الرد عليها  و تُهمل بقية النقاط لأنه ربما قد وصلنا فيها الى طريق مسدود.كل كلامك الاخير هو عن فهم معنى كلمة "شخص" وما الى ذلك رغم اني لم اختلف معك. سمها ما تشاء اشخاص اقانيم الاسماء لا تهم بل الذي يهم هو صفة ذلك المُسمى. لذلك سأكتفي بسؤالي البسيط, هل الاقانيم تخاطب بعضها البعض ام لا؟ وهل الاول يرسل الثالث الذي لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به. 

وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزميل الفاضل متى اتهمتكم انكم تقوون ان الاقانيم منفصلة؟ كالعادة تختلق مشكلة وتطيل في الرد عليها و تُهمل بقية النقاط لأنه ربما قد وصلنا فيها الى طريق مسدود.كل كلامك الاخير هو عن فهم معنى كلمة "شخص" وما الى ذلك رغم اني لم اختلف معك. سمها ما تشاء اشخاص اقانيم الاسماء لا تهم بل الذي يهم هو صفة ذلك المُسمى. لذلك سأكتفي بسؤالي البسيط, هل الاقانيم تخاطب بعضها البعض ام لا؟ وهل الاول يرسل الثالث الذي لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به.
> 
> وشكراً


 

طيب, عرف لي بجسب مفهومك, ماهو الشخص و معنى الشخصية


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

عزيزي الشخص هو الكائن العاقل المدرك. هل هناك اقنوم غير مدرك وعاقل؟ ستقول لا. هل مشتركين في العلم والادراك؟ ستقول نعم. 

هل الاقانيم تخاطب بعضها البعض ام لا؟ وهل الاول يرسل الثالث الذي لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به؟

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

سألتك سؤال يا ريت تجاوب عنه

ما معنى كلمة شخص و كلمة شخصية؟


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

اجبتك يا عزيزي بالقاسم المشترك بين مختلف التعريفات لكلمة شخص. هو كائن عاقل مدرك.


تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> اجبتك يا عزيزي بالقاسم المشترك بين مختلف التعريفات لكلمة شخص. هو كائن عاقل مدرك.
> 
> 
> تحياتي


 
اول تعريك ناقص

ثانيا, هل تريد القول ان الاقانيم, هم ثلاثة اشخاص كائنين عاقلين مدركين؟


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> اجبتك يا عزيزي بالقاسم المشترك بين مختلف التعريفات لكلمة شخص. هو كائن عاقل مدرك.
> 
> 
> تحياتي


 

اولا تعريفك ناقص

ثانيا هل تفهم ان الاقانيم ثلاثة اشخاص اي انهم ثلاث كائنات عاقلة مدركة؟


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

تعريف ناقص؟ ما هو القاسم المشترك بين كل التعريفات لكلمة شخص؟ 
ان يكون عاقل ومدرك.  فهل تعلم الفرق بين الشرط الضروري والكافي؟ 
الكينونة والادراك هما شرطان ضروريان في تعريف الشخص. 
الآن هل الاقنوم كائن ام عدم؟
هل هو عاقل ام لا؟
مدرك ام لا؟


> ثانيا هل تفهم ان الاقانيم ثلاثة اشخاص اي انهم ثلاث كائنات عاقلة مدركة؟


نعم الاقنوم الثالث كائن عاقل مدرك  لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به
هذا كلام كتابك بالاحمر نقلته بالحف ولم أفسر شيء

.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> نعم الاقنوم الثالث كائن عاقل مدرك لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به
> هذا كلام كتابك بالاحمر نقلته بالحف ولم أفسر شيء
> 
> .


 
اي نص و اي تفسير اتبعت لتصل الى هذه النتيجة؟


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

عن اية نتيجة تتحدث؟ لا احب اللف والدوران. انا نقلت النص كما هو :  
لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به
فسر انت.


هل الاقنوم كائن ام عدم؟ 
هل هو عاقل ام لا؟
مدرك ام لا؟

لم تجب ولن تجيب.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> عن اية نتيجة تتحدث؟ لا احب اللف والدوران. انا نقلت النص كما هو :
> لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به
> فسر انت.
> 
> ...


 

مين الي يدور و يلف؟ انا لو انت مرة تنط على الناسوت و اللاهوت, و مرة تنط على الثالوث؟

مرة تقول ان الناسوت شخص مستقل و اللاهوت شخص مستقل و مرة ترجع و تقول كل اقنوم هو شخص و له مشيئته الخاصة!
نعم الاب عاقل و كائن و الشئ نفسه مع الابن و الروح القدس, لكن نقول الاب و الابن و الروح القدس كائن و عاقل و مدرك, لا كائنين و عقلاء و مدركين


المهم, نرجع للنص, جيد انك لم تفسر النص على كيفك هذه المرة, والا لانتهى الامر بحذف ردك

الاصحاح السادس عشر من انجيل يوحنا, يسمى بارسال المعزي (الروح القدس) و لنقرأ بعض الاعداد التي هي قبل و بعد النص المقتبس حتى لا نكون قصيري البصر الى هذه الدرجة


7صَدِّقوني، مِنَ الخَيرِ لكُم أنْ أذهَبَ، فإنْ كُنتُ لا أذهَبُ لا يَجيئُكُمُ المُعزِّي. أمَّا إذا ذَهَبتُ فأُرسِلُهُ إلَيكُم. 8ومتى جاءَ وَبَّخَ العالَمَ على الخَطيئَةِ والبِرِّ والدَّينونَةِ: 9أمَّا على الخَطيئَةِ فلأنَّهُم لا يُؤْمِنونَ بـي، 10وأمَّا على البِرِّ فلأنِّي ذاهِبٌ إلى الآبِ ولَنْ تَرَوني، 11وأمَّا على الدَّينونَةِ فلأنَّ سيِّدَ هذا العالَمِ أُدينَ وحُكِمَ علَيهِ. 12عِندي كلامٌ كثيرٌ أقولُهُ لكُم بَعدُ، ولكنَّكُم لا تَقدِرونَ الآنَ أنْ تَحتَمِلوهُ. 13فمَتى جاءَ رُوحُ الحقِّ أَرشَدَكُم إلى الحَقِّكُلِّهِ، لأنَّهُ لا يتكلَّمُ بِشيءٍ مِنْ عِندِهِ، بل يتكَلَّمُ بِما يَسمَعُ ويُخْبِرُكُم بِما سيَحدُثُ. 14سيُمَجِّدُني لأنَّهُ يـأخُـذُ كلامي ويَقولُهُ لكُم. 15وكُلُّ ما لِلآبِ هوَ لي، لذلِكَ قُلتُ لكُم: يأخُذُ كلامي ويَقولُهُ لكُم. 16بَعدَ قَليلٍ لا تَرَونَني، ثُمَ بَعدَ قَليلٍ تَرَونَني«.



v يقول ابن الله بخصوص الروح القدس أنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، *بمعنى ليس بدون الشركة مع الآب ومعي. لأن الروح لا ينقسم ولا ينفصل، بل ينطق بما يسمع*... *هذا يعني أنه لا يتكلم بدوني، إذ ينطق بالحق، إنه يتنسم بالحكمة. لا ينطق بدون الآب، لأنه روح الله. إنه يسمع لا من ذاته، لأن كل الأشياء هي من الله.. لذلك ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته. لأن الثالوث لا يتكلم بشيء خارج عنه.*​v *هذا لا يعني أي سماع لكلمات واقعية (ملموسة) بل وحدة الإرادة والقوة التي توجد في الآب والابن والروح القدس*. *ما يقوله الروح يقوله الابن هنا (يو 16: 13). لنتعلم أن ما يقوله الروح يقوله الابن أيضًا، وما يقوله الابن يقوله الآب أيضًا، إذ يوجد فكر واحد، وطابع واحد للعمل في الثالوث.*


*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2006)

اسمع يا المنسي, تفسير النص و وضعنا لك, فصدقني انك بتضيع وقتك بتفسير النص على مزاجك, فحذرتك اكثر من مرة انه مرفوض, لانه لا يعقل ان اتناقش معك في القرأن و افسر لك النص على كيفي,,, لذلك كن عادلا و اقبل بالتفاسير و اخظع لها, و الا فليس لك مكان في حوار الاديان يا عزيزي


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (28 يناير 2006)

*عزيزي لماذا حذفت مداخلتي ولم اذكر فيها سوى قول مفسريكم؟ اما عن تفسير القرآن فيلس لدينا مفسر معصوم. الدليل هو  السند واسباب النزول واللغة. الدليل عندنا نصل اليه بالطرق الآكاديمية.
سألتك سؤال بسيط عن ذات الروح التي تكلم عنها مفسريكم. 

سؤال بماذا ينقط الروح؟  جواب المفسر: (ينطق بما يسمع)
سؤال: هل يسمع من ذاته؟ المفسر يجيب:( إنه يسمع لا من ذاته، لأن كل الأشياء هي من الله.. ) .. (لذلك ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته.)
القديس باسيليوس الكبير(إنه يسمع ممن ينبثق منه. بالنسبة له السمع هو معرفة، والمعرفة هي وجوده التي سبق لنا مناقشتها. لأنه ليس من ذاته، بل من ذاك الذي انبثق منه)

(لم يسمع من ذاته) . والتفسير الاول: (لا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته)
الروح القدس لا يتكلم من ذاته باجماع مفسرينكم.
الآن ليتك تخبرني ما هي ذات الروح القدس التي لا ينطق منها؟

ولا تدعي اني افسر من عندي لانك تعلم جيداً ان ذلك غير صحيح.*


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2006)

لعبة اقتطاف النصوص اصبحت ليست مقتصرة على نصوص الكتاب المقدس, بل على التفاسير ايضا, فكيف تثرأ الذي اقتبسته و لاتقرأ الكلمات التي بعدها و قبلها؟


هذا يعني أنه لا يتكلم بدوني، إذ ينطق بالحق، إنه يتنسم بالحكمة. لا ينطق بدون الآب، لأنه روح الله. إنه يسمع لا من ذاته، لأن كل الأشياء هي من الله.. لذلك ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته. *لأن الثالوث لا يتكلم بشيء خارج عنه*.v هذا لا يعني أي سماع لكلمات واقعية (ملموسة) بل وحدة الإرادة والقوة التي توجد في الآب والابن والروح القدس


روح الله لا تنطق من ذاتها, بل تنطق بأرادة الله!


----------



## almanse (28 يناير 2006)

لم أقتطف لأفسر او استنتج. كل سؤالي هو ماذا قصد المفسران ب:*ذات* الروح القدس.
حين قالا : (إنه يسمع لا من *ذاته*)، (ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من *ذاته*) (لم يسمع من *ذاته*)

هو سؤال عن المصطلحات ليس إلا. وعلى كل حال لن اطمع في نقاش بعد اليوم اذا كان محرماً مناقشة النص ومحرم مناقشة اقوال المفسرين. بل حتى ممنوع السؤال عن معاني مصطلحاتهم.
سلام


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2006)

خلاص, فلست يا منسي؟ يعني وصلت بك الحالة الى ترك النقاشات بسبب فشلك الذريع؟

لا تعليق عليك, بل اترك المجال الى الزائر الكريم ان يرى و يحكم


و زي ما دائما نقول, بالنعمة نرد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (28 يناير 2006)

*لا عزيزي, انهينا الحوار بسؤال مازال قائماً: ماذا قصد المفسران ب:ذات الروح القدس. حين قالا :
(إنه يسمع لا من ذاته)، (ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته).

قلت لك من قبل انك لم ولن تجيب. ما هي ذات الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟  قل هذا تعبير مجازي وإخلص يا رجل*



> بل اترك المجال الى الزائر الكريم ان يرى و يحكم



فكره بردو

.


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *لا عزيزي, انهينا الحوار بسؤال مازال قائماً: ماذا قصد المفسران ب:ذات الروح القدس. حين قالا :*
> *(إنه يسمع لا من ذاته)، (ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته).*
> 
> *قلت لك من قبل انك لم ولن تجيب. ما هي ذات الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟ قل هذا تعبير مجازي وإخلص يا رجل*
> ...


 

طب وحيات الغالي انك تقرأ لما نرد عليك




> لعبة اقتطاف النصوص اصبحت ليست مقتصرة على نصوص الكتاب المقدس, بل على التفاسير ايضا, فكيف تثرأ الذي اقتبسته و لاتقرأ الكلمات التي بعدها و قبلها؟
> 
> 
> هذا يعني أنه لا يتكلم بدوني، إذ ينطق بالحق، إنه يتنسم بالحكمة. لا ينطق بدون الآب، لأنه روح الله. إنه يسمع لا من ذاته، لأن كل الأشياء هي من الله.. لذلك ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته. *لأن الثالوث لا يتكلم بشيء خارج عنه*.v هذا لا يعني أي سماع لكلمات واقعية (ملموسة) بل وحدة الإرادة والقوة التي توجد في الآب والابن والروح القدس
> ...


----------



## almanse (28 يناير 2006)

هل المفسر حين تحدث عن ذات الروح القدس هل يقصد بها ذات الآب؟

*سبحان الله. انا فقط اسأل عن مصطلح جاء في التفسير 4 مرات. ماذا يقصد  بكلمة "الــــذات" حين قال المفسرون: 
 (إنه يسمع لا من ذاته) (ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته)  
 خيارات:
1- هل ذات الروح القدس هي ذات الآب؟
2- هل ذات الروح القدس ليست هي ذات الآب؟
ما اسهل السؤال !!!!!!!!



			طب وحيات الغالي انك تقرأ لما نرد عليك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طب وحيات الغالي سأعرض التفسير جملة جملة وبنفس الترتيب لنرى اين الجواب: 




			هذا يعني أنه لا يتكلم بدوني،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم الثالث لا يتكلم بدون الاول. ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟ 



			إذ ينطق بالحق، إنه يتنسم بالحكمة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ينطق بالحق والحكمة.  ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟



			لا ينطق بدون الآب، لأنه روح الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم هو روح الله. لكن ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟



			إنه يسمع لا من ذاته، لأن كل الأشياء هي من الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عليك نور.  ماذا يقصد المفسر (بالذات) التي لا يسمع منها الاقنوم الثالث.



			.. لذلك ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم  ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن  لكن ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟



			ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله ينور عليك. ما هي (ذاته) التي لا ينطق منها؟   



			لأن الثالوث لا يتكلم بشيء خارج عنه.v
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم كل ذلك داخل الثالوث. كل ما اريد معرفته هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟



			هذا لا يعني أي سماع لكلمات واقعية (ملموسة)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ماشي, يا عالم كل سؤالي ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟



			لكن  بل وحدة الإرادة والقوة التي توجد في الآب والابن والروح القدس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ماشي وحدة الارادة  لكن ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟



			روح الله لا تنطق من ذاتها, بل تنطق بأرادة الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اموت واعرف ماذا يقصد المفسر (بالذات) التي لا ينطق الروح منها.
لا جواب.
____________________________________________________
*
هل المفسر حين تحدث عن ذات الروح القدس هل يقصد بها ذات الآب؟


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> هل المفسر حين تحدث عن ذات الروح القدس هل يقصد بها ذات الآب؟


 

لا برافو عليك, وكأنك تتكلم و تتحاور مع اطفال, اذ كانت ذات الروح القدس المتكلم عنها في النص هذا هو ذات الاب, فكييف يكون متكلم عن الاب و الابن الاذان هم واحد؟



*



سبحان الله. انا فقط اسأل عن مصطلح جاء في التفسير 4 مرات. ماذا يقصد بكلمة "الــــذات" حين قال المفسرون: 
(إنه يسمع لا من ذاته) (ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته) 
خيارات:
1- هل ذات الروح القدس هي ذات الآب؟
2- هل ذات الروح القدس ليست هي ذات الآب؟
ما اسهل السؤال !!!!!!!!

طب وحيات الغالي سأعرض التفسير جملة جملة وبنفس الترتيب لنرى اين الجواب: 


نعم الثالث لا يتكلم بدون الاول. ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟ 

نعم ينطق بالحق والحكمة. ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟

نعم هو روح الله. لكن ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟

عليك نور. ماذا يقصد المفسر (بالذات) التي لا يسمع منها الاقنوم الثالث.

نعم ما يقوله الروح هو قول الابن لكن ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟

الله ينور عليك. ما هي (ذاته) التي لا ينطق منها؟ 

نعم كل ذلك داخل الثالوث. كل ما اريد معرفته هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟

ماشي, يا عالم كل سؤالي ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟

ماشي وحدة الارادة لكن ما هي (ذات) الروح القدس التي تحدث عنها المفسران؟

اموت واعرف ماذا يقصد المفسر (بالذات) التي لا ينطق الروح منها.
لا جواب.
____________________________________________________

هل المفسر حين تحدث عن ذات الروح القدس هل يقصد بها ذات الآب؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

طب اعصابك يا عزيزي, مثل ما قلنا لك سابقا, ان ذات الروح القدس المشار اليها, ليس ذات الاب, لان الروح القدس هو من عند الله, فأشار المسيح الى ان الروح القدس هو ليست شئ منفصل عن الاب و الابن, اذ هو لا يتكلم عن ذاته (اي من نفسها, اي بكونه مستقل و منعزل عن الله) بل يتكلم عن الحق الذي هو الابن, اذ ذات الروح القدس الذي لا يتكلم به الروح القدس, هو ليست ذات الاب, اذ لو كان لكل من الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ذات مستقلة, لاصبح الامر مختلف في معنى الثالوث

*


----------



## almanse (29 يناير 2006)

*اخـــــــــيــــــــــــراً 






			طب اعصابك يا عزيزي, مثل ما قلنا لك سابقا, ان ذات الروح القدس المشار اليها, ليس ذات الاب, لان الروح القدس هو من عند الله, فأشار المسيح الى ان الروح القدس هو ليست شئ منفصل عن الاب و الابن, اذ هو لا يتكلم عن ذاته (اي من نفسها, اي بكونه مستقل و منعزل عن الله) بل يتكلم عن الحق الذي هو الابن, اذ ذات الروح القدس الذي لا يتكلم به الروح القدس, هو ليست ذات الاب, اذ لو كان لكل من الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ذات مستقلة, لاصبح الامر مختلف في معنى الثالوث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراً جزيلاً يا عزيزي. سأترك القارئ يقرر بنفسه كم ذات لدينا الآن في الثالوث


.*


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *اخـــــــــيــــــــــــراً *
> 
> *شكراً جزيلاً يا عزيزي. سأترك القارئ يقرر بنفسه كم ذات لدينا الآن في الثالوث*
> 
> ...


 
وهو كذلك, اي ذات واحد كما وضحت

سلام ونعمة


----------



## almanse (29 يناير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			وهو كذلك, اي ذات واحد كما وضحت

سلام ونعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا حول ولا قوة لا بالله. لما لا تستقر على رأي يا عزيزي؟
مرة تقول: (ان ذات الروح القدس المشار اليها, ليس ذات الاب) والآن تقول (وهو كذلك, اي ذات واحد) 
ولا يهمك, هي ذات واحدة وحيدة داخل الثالوث؟ أرجو ان لا نتراجع عن ذلك. 

اجمع المفسرون قالوا ان الاقنوم الثالث لا يسمع ولا يتكلم من تلك الذات اللاهوتية
وانت تدعي انها هي الذات الوحيد داخل الثالوث. هل اتضح لك التناقض الواضح في كلامك؟ 

بل هناك ذاتين: ذات لا يسمع ولايتكلم منها المعزي -كما قال المفسر- وذات أخرى يسمع ويتكلم منها

فكيف يكون للناسوت ذاتين؟
تحياتي.
.*


----------



## almanse (29 يناير 2006)

خطأ طبعي اقصد:
فكيف يكون للثالوث ذاتين؟


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *لا حول ولا قوة لا بالله. لما لا تستقر على رأي يا عزيزي؟*
> *مرة تقول: (ان ذات الروح القدس المشار اليها, ليس ذات الاب) والآن تقول (وهو كذلك, اي ذات واحد) *
> *ولا يهمك, هي ذات واحدة وحيدة داخل الثالوث؟ أرجو ان لا نتراجع عن ذلك. *
> 
> ...


 

لا يا عزيزي, الروح القدس لا يتكلم من ذاته, لانه غير منفصل عن الاب والابن و الروح القدس, اذ لهم ذات واحدة, فلو تكلم الروح القدس من ذاته, لاصبح هناك اكثر من ذات, اذ الاب والابن و الروح القدس هم واحد, و دليل على عدم انفصالهم و تعددهم, ذكر ان الروح لن تنطق بذاتها, لانها تابعة لله و ليس لها ذات مستقلة, فالذات التي لا يتكلم بها هي ليست الاب, اذ لهم ذات واحدة


----------



## almanse (31 يناير 2006)

*تقول:*
((لهم ذات واحدة, فلو تكلم الروح القدس من ذاته, لاصبح هناك اكثر من ذات))

لماذا؟ اليست ذاتهما واحدة ؟ فلو تكلم أي اقنوم بذاته فتلك ذات الجميع. 

*فلماذا قول: *
 ذات الروح القدس الذي لا يتكلم به الروح القدس, *هو ليست ذات الاب*, 
 ذات الروح القدس المشار اليها, *ليس ذات الاب*..
فالذات التي *لا يتكلم بها* هي ليست الاب
الروح القدس لا يتكلم من ذاته

*ولماذا يقول المفسرين:*
إنه يسمع *لا من ذاته*
ولا ينطق الروح شيئًا من ذاته
لم يسمع من ذاته)

*ولماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس*:
لا يتكلم *من نفسه* بــــــــــــل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به

أليست ذاتهما ونفسهما واحدة؟ فكيف تقول:
 فلو تكلم الروح القدس من ذاته, لاصبح هناك اكثر من ذات

لا يا عززي إذا تكلم الروح من ذاته فتلك ذات الله ايضاً لان ذاتهما واحدة.
عزيزي عقلاً يستحيل الجمع بين نقيضين. فما رأيك ان تقول ان ذلك مجاز ونخلص؟

تحياتي
.


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2006)

حتبدي تفسر على كيفك؟

تفسير الاباء و وضعناه لك, بعد الهلوسة هاي مشان شو؟


----------



## رعد (18 مارس 2006)

الى جميع  المشاركين  هذه مقتطفات من حوار دار بين عالم مسلم وراهب مسيحي سنة 1216م بحضور امير من امراء المسلمين يرجى الاطلاع عليها والتعليق عليها 
قال المسلم: ويحك إنما ننكر عليكم أنكم تجعلون لله ابنا وأن المسيح ابن الله وأنه الأزلي خالق الخلائق وتجعلونه مساويا لله في الطبيعة والجوهر والقدرة وهو إنسان ولد من امرأة ومثله مثل آدم قال له الله كن فكان.
قال الراهب:     هل أنت يا أبا سلامة مصدّق كلما ذكره نبيك في القرآن؟
قال المسلم: نعم أنا مصدّق جميع ما في القرآن لأنه منزل من الله على نبيه المصطفى محمد
قال الراهب:     أفليس في القرآن أن المسيح روح الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم؟
قال المسلم: نعم كذلك هو
قال الراهب:     فإذاً لله روح وكلمة؟
قال المسلم: نعم
قال الراهب:     أخبرني عن روح الله وكلمته أزليّة هي أم محدثة؟
قال المسلم: بل أزليّة غير محدثة
قال الراهب:     فهل كان الله في وقتٍ من الأوقات أصم أخرس خاليا من كلمة وروح؟
قال المسلم: أعوذ بالله من ذلك حيث إن الله لم يخلُ قط من كلمته وروحه
قال الراهب:     وكلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة؟
قال المسلم: ما أشك في أنها خالقة
قال الراهب:     أفما تعبد أنت الله؟
قال المسلم: نعم
قال الراهب:     فهل عبادتك لله مع كلمته وروحه أم لا
قال المسلم: أعبد الله وروحه وكلمته
قال الراهب:     قل الآن أومن بالله وروحه وكلمته
قال المسلم: آمنت بالله وروحه وكلمته ولكني لا أجعلهم ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد
قال الراهب:     فهذا الرأي هو رأيي واعتقادي واعتقاد كل نصراني.  وإلى هذا كان قصدي بأن أقودك إليه لتعرف الثالوث الآب الذي هو الله والابن الذي هو كلمته وروحهما القدوس.

وكان الأمير متكئا فاستولى جالسا ورفع عن حاجبيه شربوشه وصفّق وكبّر وقال ضاحكا: وحق علي يا أبا سلامة لقد نصّرك الراهب وأدخلك في دينه.

فظهر من المسلم شكل الغضب والخجل.


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

طيب يا صاحب الموضوع

انسان = شخص = ذات ............ معك حق 


لكن ....

هل ..

أب = ابن = روح قدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وهل الأب والابن لفظان لشيء واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عقلا وحياتيا ،، طالما استدللت بمثال من الحياة ...........
والغريب أنه عندما نفحمكم ...تقولون الرب فوق العقل وفوق الادراك ....فكيف تستدل بمثال عقلي ومن الحياة ؟؟؟؟؟

وليت شعري كيف يكون الثالوث فطرة ،، وتكون صعبة الفهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

أما المناظرة التي تمت بين مسلم ونصراني ................
 فنقول ،، 

أن المذهب السني لا تراث كلامي لديه وتفسيراته مبنية على اجتهاد رجال لا حظ ولاحظوة لهم في الدين

أما قولنا أن المسيح روح الله فهو مثل قولنا أن المسجد بيت الله ، أو أن فلانا عبدالله ،، أو أن الامام علي عليه السلام جنب الله أو عين الله 

وشرح ذلك بسيط جدا لكل ذي لب ......

أما قولنا المسجد بيت الله ،، فهل ذلك معناه أن الله مقيم في المسجد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

قطعا كلا ,,,,,,, بل هو مسجد مخلوق لله ،، وكذلك عبد الله وروح الله فهي مخلوقة لله .......


أما معنى ( ونفخت فيه من روحي ) الواردة في النبي آدم عليه السلام .......
طبعا حسب تفسير المذهب الشيعي الشريف البعيد عن كعب الأحبار وأشباه معاوية ويزيد ......

عن أبي جعفر الباقر عليه السلام أنه قال :::::

ان الروح متحرك كالريح ،، وانما سمي روحا لأنه اشتق اسمه من الريح وانما أخرجه على لفظ الروح لأن الروح مجانس للريح وانما أضافه الى نفسه لأنه اصطفاه على سائر الأرواح كما اصطفى بيتا من البيوت ...وقوله لرسول من الرسل خليلي ،، وأشباه ذلك وكل ذلك مخلوق مصنوع مدبر ..



وسيأتي بعد ذلك مسيحي متحذلق ويقول ....... هل كان الله بدون روح ما دمت الروح مخلوقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الجواب

- كم روحا في الكون منذ خلقه الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا كانت كل روحا هي الله فكم الها في الكون ؟؟؟؟؟ الا أن تقولوا ان المخلوقات لا روح لها .................


فالله ليس بروح وليس بمخلوق ولا يشبه مخلوقا .............

ليس بعرض ولا جوهر ولا مادة ولا روح 


بل هو حي بذاته قدير بذاته عالم بذاته 

والقدرة والعلم والحياة صفة ذات 

فان كان الله محتاجا للروح لكي يحيا 

فهو فقير اليها محتاج مركب ،، وكل مركب مفتقر لأجزائه 

وأدعو كل مسيحي الى المناقشة في الثالوث لأثبات بطلانه ...


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

رتبى مشاركتك ووضحى كلامك اكتر عشان نفهم


----------



## xxxl (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح التثليث والتوحيد بصورة مبسطة - خاص لل&#1*

*ومن قال عكس ذلك ؟ *
*نعم الثلاثة واحد ... و الثلاثة من الصفات الازلية الثبوتية القائم عليها الذات اولا *
*مثل الانسان فهو كائن عاقل حي *

_avada _


----------



## Basilius (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح التثليث والتوحيد بصورة مبسطة - خاص للأ*

*الموضوع يعتمد على مواضيع اخرى اكثر توضيحا عن الثالوث في القسم *

*مثل *
*حول الثالوث خاص للاستاذ روك *
*و سؤال بسيط لاخ القناص *
*و غيرة الكثير *

*يغلق حيث ان كل المحاورات الجديدة موجدودة في المواضيع السالفة الذكر *

*avada *


----------

